# Raw Thread - Cesaro OWNS



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Reasons to tune in:
More BORK! 
More RKO!
More BELLAS
More MIZ
NEW DAY
More Kevin Owens!
Ceasaro!

We also need CODY RHODES. Maybe this is the week he accepts the US Open Challenge.Bye Stardust. Cody we want you back baybay!*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Reasons to tune in:
> More BORK!
> More RKO!
> More BELLAS
> ...


Reasons not to tune in:

It will be the same show that you saw last week, and the week before that. Same show as last month, probably have the same matches that you saw 2 months ago actually. And you know that Raw from about 4 months ago? Yeah, it will be exactly the same as that one too. 

LOLNOTWATCHING

:vince2

I just want this stupid Battleground shit over with so we can start the build to Summerslam where they'll actually start trying again for a few weeks.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If the rumors are true and Sasha shows up, she's going to be one of the highlights for me. The WWE better not screw up her debut on the main roster. 

It's always good to see Brock destroy things.

There better be some progression in the Roman Reigns/Bray Wyatt angle. I'm happy that Bray has been more physical and isn't just relying on his words, but Roman has to "rage" as well before Battleground. 

Cody should appear as well. Creative should follow through with the idea @Honey Bucket had about him cutting a promo on Dusty but they'll probably play it safe. 

Hopefully, last week was just a hiccup for Kevin Owens. He came off like a loser and not the dominating presence he has been. I don't mind vulnerability, but it was weird to see him go from 100 to being bitched out by Cesaro and taking and AA.

And definitely more Cesaro please. He needs to be the IC Champ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Reasons not to tune in:
> 
> It will be the same show that you saw last week, and the week before that. Same show as last month, probably have the same matches that you saw 2 months ago actually. And you know that Raw from about 4 months ago? Yeah, it will be exactly the same as that one too.
> 
> ...


*I know that. We ALL know RAW sucks. But those reasons I listed will be the only times I walk into the room/pay attention to the TV or switch back from my games whatever I am doing if I am home during it.


Yeah SummerSlam time is coming up boyee. Also means WWE2K16 full roster reveal!*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock, Owens and the US title is enough for me to give it a watch.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

☐ Seth confronts Lesnar 

☑ No Kane/J&J Security

☐ Good crowd

☐ Good Cena/Owens segment

☐ Cesaro


Hopefully I can tick all the boxes. :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Well folks i'm fully prepared for a craptastic Raw i dunno about you guys


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Something good with Lesnar I hope and not just a cheap stared own and/or promo.

Topping last week's will be difficult but hopefully they have something decent planned. 

Cena/Owens stuff too we get me to watch. 

Mostly everything else though, bleh.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing Lesnar on RAW, so there's that for me to look forward to.

Also more of the Reigns/Wyatt fued. Reigns has to look strong going in to Battleground I would think, so I expect him to get the upperhand on Wyatt on RAW. 

The Cena/Owens stuff has been good, so looking forward to see what else happens between the two. 

Just hoping for a decent RAW as I really enjoyed last week's.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Please let/have charlotte and sasha banks debut!!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking forward to:

- Brock "injuring" Kane, getting rid of Rollins last line of defence, setting up for the swerve at Battleground
- Owens
- Cesaro hopefully being featured again

Not looking forward to:

- Cenawinslol
- The Wyatt and Reigns feud, which started off well but tailed off badly, it's abundantly clear who's winning on Sunday. If i had a dime for every time i thought Wyatt was gonna win this feud, i'd have zero dimes
- WWE completely ruining Sasha Banks, might as well change her name from The Boss (Built on self success) to The Janitor (just another nobody in this ordure roster)


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm really hoping that Cody Rhodes makes a return tonight. I know they were backstage last week to do the Dusty Rhodes Special, and I don't know if he's ready to get back into the ring yet - But it'd be nice, you know?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Just read the rumors/news. So i am so excited for
raw tomorrow night. Sounds like an interesting show.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Just read the rumors/news. So i am so excited for
> raw tomorrow night. Sounds like an interesting show.


But we all know how quickly plans "change"


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sprowston Stud said:


> But we all know how quickly plans "change"


Please please dont harsh my buzz!!!!!!
And please please do not let the plans change god. I need something to mark over divas wise. Paige/charlotte and sasha banks are 3 of my faves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why is it every week I go into this thread. And I see the words "WWE well ruin it anyway" lol. Come on give the show a chance, its not even tommorro yet. Nikki "The Real Boss" Bella well conquer per usual, so lets get that out of the way early. Cannot really say Wyatt/Reigns feud as teetered, I mean if Reigns was kicking Wyatt's ass at the moment, be like oh Wyatt is winning so predictable haha. I guess it needs some heat. So I think Wyatt needs to amp up the whole daughter thing big time. Roman also needs to get the upper hand, so it puts the viewers in a false sense of security on whos winning. Hope its a better go home raw then last time. Lesner is always fun.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No... don't call up the NXT women and ruin them. Run Sasha, Charlotte or any talented woman! RUN!!!!!



3ku1 said:


> Why is it every week I go into this thread. And I see the words "WWE well ruin it anyway" lol. Come on give the show a chance, its not even tommorro yet. Nikki "The Real Boss" Bella well conquer per usual, so lets get that out of the way early. Cannot really say Wyatt/Reigns feud as teetered, I mean if Reigns was kicking Wyatt's ass at the moment, be like oh Wyatt is winning so predictable haha. I guess it needs some heat. So I think Wyatt needs to amp up the whole daughter thing big time. Roman also needs to get the upper hand, so it puts the viewers in a false sense of security on whos winning. Hope its a better go home raw then last time. Lesner is always fun.


The WWE managed to ruin Daniel Bryan, Paige, AJ/Kaitlynn, Emma, Neville, Cesaro, Summer of Punk..... actually, it would be shorter if I just went with what they haven't completely fucked up:


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Please please dont harsh my buzz!!!!!!
> And please please do not let the plans change god. I need something to mark over divas wise. Paige/charlotte and sasha banks are 3 of my faves.


I know, trust me, I know. That's the one storyline I've been locked in on lately, and every time nothing happens to progress the story, I feel like :crying:

I'm seriously hoping this leads to Bayley debuting in San Jose next month and helping Team Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sprowston Stud said:


> I know, trust me, I know. That's the one storyline I've been locked in on lately, and every time nothing happens to progress the story, I feel like :crying:
> 
> I'm seriously hoping this leads to Bayley debuting in San Jose next month and helping Team Paige


And then becky lynch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If WWE were "smart" they would keep Sasha and Charlotte well away from this bella paige storyline. And elevate them when the storyline is over. If they are elevated tommorro just to join Team Paige. What if Paige loses lol? Sasha is a looser by association.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully we get more Rusev!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just decided After work tomorrow I'm going to roll on over to Phillips in Atlanta and buy a cheap ticket to Raw. It might be the last Cena Open Challenge and I gotta be part of this awesome run on matches.

Bork'll be cool seeing as the last time I saw him live he was having a career worse match vs Taker so maybe Bork will smash more tomorrow.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just woke from a nap and had a very strange dream. Reigns turned heel by fucking over Ambrose. Ambrose then turned heel by aligning with Rollins. The two of them appeared during a promo, in the crowd (ala Shield days) with mics. It felt so fucking awesome.

My dream > Tomorrow's Raw that will probably have the same rematches as usual.


----------



## BrownianMotionFan (Jul 13, 2015)

WWE Raw spoilers for July 13th 2015: It's going to fucking suck, don't bother watching it.

You're welcome


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To wet your appetites. I know its not any of their nxt matches.
This is their main roster debuts. So this match of theirs was only fitting.

.WWE Main Event 12 30 Sasha Banks vs Charlotte .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g29gtD55Fjs


----------



## BrownianFanForever (Jul 13, 2015)

In before deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery".


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Please please dont harsh my buzz!!!!!!
> And please please do not let the plans change god. I need something to mark over divas wise.



The only way we'll ever markout over divas is when Vinny Mac buys the farm, girls like Eva & Camron are used only as eye candy for the wrestler's they manage, Kevin Dunn is worm chow & the divison doesn't revolve around the chick sleeping with Cena.


I really hope I'm wrong & these NXT WOMEN WRESTLER's give the divison a much needed lift but if Pagie & Emma are any indications well like with anything good in the E, the moto goes.......

Hope for the best but get ready for the worst.

Good luck girl's we're ALL going to need it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know it is early this week, but I missed the Raw Discussion last week.

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> No... don't call up the NXT women and ruin them. Run Sasha, Charlotte or any talented woman! RUN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE managed to ruin Daniel Bryan, Paige, AJ/Kaitlynn, Emma, Neville, Cesaro, Summer of Punk..... actually, it would be shorter if I just went with what they haven't completely fucked up:


The biggest thing Sasha and Charlotte have going for them is HHH loves their work. Vince was also said to be impressed by their match in San Jose. Ric Flair's daughter and Snoop Dogg's cousin is something the WWE machine will think they can promote. 

I think they have more backing from the higher ups, and obviously more talent than any debuting divas ever. If they screw this up just kill the divas division, and send the few good ones to NXT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

jcmmnx said:


> The biggest thing Sasha and Charlotte have going for them is HHH loves their work. Vince was also said to be impressed by their match in San Jose. Ric Flair's daughter and Snoop Dogg's cousin is something the WWE machine will think they can promote.
> 
> I think they have more backing from the higher ups, and obviously more talent than any debuting divas ever. If they screw this up just kill the divas division, and send the few good ones to NXT.


HHH loved Paige and it didn't change the division. Vince and Dunn do not know how to book women and I have no hope for any NXT women call ups. At this point, it's just taking them out of a good environment and placing them in the worst. Took Emma being "demoted" essentially for her to get her groove back. 

I just want them to put the talented women in NXT and Vince/Dunn can keep their vision of divas alive and stinking up the joint on Raw all they want.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

The best way they could call up the NXT women would be as a foursome, like they wanted, problem is that Bayley and Becky are injured, but still, just have them there, and have Sasha and Charlotte do the work until the other 2 recover. 

Just have them actually bury the divas division, claim that they're "Women" and they want to be taken seriously as wrestlers, let them show their skills and rebrand the divas division as the womens division. Then have them start infighting to break them up down the road.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to see a Triple H promo tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I feel so awful saying anyone deserves any harm but Vince and his fucktards really do need to be out of power one way or the other by ANY means. The closer this RAW gets the more dread (More dread than usual) because if Sasha and Charlotte debut it could very well be a funeral for their wrestling careers and it will be all thanks to those fucking sexist and braindead out of touch with the times morons in charge. *


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro Putting on a Show

Cena/Owens

No Kane/J&J Security 

If The Divas Segment does something new


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant wait to see what Brock does tonight. Last week destroying that car and then attacking J&J was amazing

Also in before the fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I feel so awful saying anyone deserves any harm but Vince and his fucktards really do need to be out of power one way or the other by ANY means. The closer this RAW gets the more dread (More dread than usual) because if Sasha and Charlotte debut it could very well be a funeral for their wrestling careers and it will be all thanks to those fucking sexist and braindead out of touch with the times morons in charge. *


I really do fear that as well. Vince's track record is abysmal for women wrestlers in recent times. If Sasha debuts as a female rapper, playing off her tie to Snoop Dogg, there might be an object going through my tv screen. Please dont botch them from the beginning.:fingerscrossed You dont get a second chance to make a first impression, except in Charlotte's place, as people probably dont remember her inauspicious debut.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is early this week, but I missed the Raw Discussion last week.
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


You don't mind if I join, do you? :WHYYY3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> You don't mind if I join, do you? :WHYYY3


I probably should actually mix that Vodka with Dr. Pepper or something and not jsut keep drinking it straight :quimby


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's hoping Axel makes his triumphant return to Monday Night Raw tonight.


----------



## Theatres Des Rose (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking forward to Brock and I'm HOPING Roman Reigns actually RAGES tonight. Bray Wyatt is bringing the guy's family into this fight and in my opinion, Roman Reigns is not playing the "Don't bring my family into this!!!" part right. His acting has improved, but it just needs to improve a little more.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I feel so awful saying anyone deserves any harm but Vince and his fucktards really do need to be out of power one way or the other by ANY means. The closer this RAW gets the more dread (More dread than usual) because if Sasha and Charlotte debut it could very well be a funeral for their wrestling careers and it will be all thanks to those fucking sexist and braindead out of touch with the times morons in charge. *












When they find a way to mess up Becky Lynch too. :mj2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasha Banks is one of my favourite wrestlers and I should be happy about the fact that she might debut on Raw tonight, but i'm actually dreading it. The thought of her being ruined on the main roster makes me feel sad.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> When they find a way to mess up Becky Lynch too. :mj2


Saw on Reddit that Becky's apparently backstage tonight...

If they fuck Becky up i'll be distraught.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not being pessimistic, I'm not going to lie I'm absolutely fucking thrilled that becky is there too ... I hope they put them in the crowd and they jump the ring like the radicalz when Paige is getting her ass handed to her. 

I'm a hopeful soul, I'm hoping haitch will protect them as well as he does owens


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Given the chance to alienate more fans tonight do you think they will botch the debut of Sasha and Charlotte? I think for many it will be the final straw if they manage to screw this up.

As is usually the case with WWE, I hope for the best but always am prepared for the worst.

Still not sold on re-upping my sub for Battleground, will give them a chance to sell me with the go-home show tonight.

Hope they follow through with Cesaro's momentum from the last couple weeks. He's one of the most legit guys on the roster, one who I could conceivably see down the road going head to head with the Bork.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

There is a chance, because Charlotte is Flair's daughter and Sasha is Snoop's cousin, that these girls might get protection other NXT women might not necessarily be afforded. It's certainly likely to get Vince/Dunn's attention.

That, and their ridiculous performance over the past year in NXT makes it very difficult to believe Vince/Dunn will ruin them _on purpose_. To not see money in them, you have to literally be blind.

No. What really worries me is they might ruin these ladies with their *immense and total incompetence*.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fandangohome said:


> Saw on Reddit that Becky's apparently backstage tonight...
> 
> If they fuck Becky up i'll be distraught.


Same here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Given the chance to alienate more fans tonight do you think they will botch the debut of Sasha and Charlotte? I think for many it will be the final straw if they manage to screw this up.
> 
> As is usually the case with WWE, I hope for the best but always am prepared for the worst.
> 
> ...


*This is exactly how I am approaching this edition of RAW, the deciding factor on if I bring back my Network Subscription which I finally for the first time since it started let expire last month. Either way I will get it back for sure in time for the next NXT Special.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What needs to happen to the creative team if they fuck up the NXT girls


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> What needs to happen to the creative team if they fuck up the NXT girls


Nah, just do this to Vince instead:










I used to blame creative too, but how can a creative team be "creative" when most of their ideas get ripped up by a 70-year old maniac?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok I should be happy that New face will be on The Main Divas roster but I'm fearing that 2 if not all 3 may get Nerfed to hell. :mj2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ok I should be happy that New face will be on The Main Divas roster *but I'm fearing that 2 if not all 3 may get Nerfed to hell*. :mj2


Think positive, if all goes "well" they'll be back in NXT in a few months, where they'll be used properly again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe a Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Becky debut. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman being back this week and another US open challenge for tonight?.. bama bama


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Maybe a Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Becky debut. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman being back this week and another US open challenge for tonight?.. bama bama


Add to that Brock trying to murder anyone associated with Rollins and it should be a good show.

So knowing WWE, it's gonna be an absolute clusterfuck


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Read some rumours, seen a certain picture and...


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> Read some rumours, seen a certain picture and...


Yep, saw some photos too. I'm excited, therefore i'll be disappointed come RAW.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Yep, saw some photos too. I'm excited, therefore i'll be disappointed come RAW.


Hahaha, I've just been laughing at how this thread is full of posts saying "They're fucking terrified about them possibly debuting tonight", which really is horrible because that just shouldn't be the case on the fucking main roster.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> Hahaha, I've just been laughing at how this thread is full of posts saying "They're fucking terrified about them possibly debuting tonight", which really is horrible because that just shouldn't be the case on the fucking main roster.


It shouldn't be the case, but unfortunately WWE have conditioned us to fear the worst.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> It shouldn't be the case, but unfortunately WWE have conditioned us to fear the worst.


Completely agree, and how sad is that? When I read that a new character is going to be brought into a show like The Walking Dead or Game of Thrones, I normally look forward to that to see what they will bring to the show.

Just a shame WWE aren't that normal, excitingly creative show anymore.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The WWE have managed to damage many of my favorite acts over the years. Damaging Becky, Charlotte and Sasha would be the final frakking straw for me.

Never. Another. Penny. I swear it. You have been warned.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would like some Jack Swagger, plz.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I would like some Jack Swagger, plz.


Question: Would you rather see him do a job or not wrestle at all? 

I see he's had lots of matches on Main Event and Superstars lately. Not sure if they plan on releasing him at some point or what...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I would like some Jack Swagger, plz.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> What needs to happen to the creative team if they fuck up the NXT girls


Not a question of if but when. They're booking the division not based on talent or fan reaction but because of a petty grudge against someone and their spouse because they had the audacity to leave. I have no dog in the fight as long as it eventually breaks up this Paige/Bella mix that feels like it's been going on for years.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am sure WWE don't care if fans don't like them ruining talent lol. Fans think they have a say more then they actually do, its not up to fans what happens on the show. As for Sasha being elevated, prefered shes not, but she well.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I would like some Jack Swagger, plz.


I'm hoping against hope that he accepts Cena's US Open Challenge this week. Who all is left to claim it? They're already doing repeat matches.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Question: Would you rather see him do a job or not wrestle at all?
> 
> I see he's had lots of matches on Main Event and Superstars lately. Not sure if they plan on releasing him at some point or what...


If by 'a lot' you mean literally one Main Event match in the month of June, then I guess so. 

I would rather see him, because it's clear he's getting released soon, so I'd like to see him as much as possible before he's gone forever.



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm hoping against hope that he accepts Cena's US Open Challenge this week. Who all is left to claim it? They're already doing repeat matches.


He won't. I know he won't even be on RAW. We might be lucky if he jobs on Superstars.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The WWE have managed to damage many of my favorite acts over the years. Damaging Becky, Charlotte and Sasha would be the final frakking straw for me.
> 
> Never. Another. Penny. I swear it. You have been warned.


This. But don't leave Bayley out mate.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasha Banks deserves a good debut tonight the boss should put Nikki in the banks statement move and make her tap

I am so ready for Brock I hope gets to smash something else up but dont let anyone get hurt in the crowd


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello ladies and gents.

Glad to be on the only wrestling forum that matters and after the crappy day I had today, I need all the shenanigans I can get. :agree:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> This. But don't leave Bayley out mate.


On that note, i'll be pissed off if they have the 3 debut, put Paige with them and refer to _them_ as the 4 horsewomen. That 4th spot is Bayley's, Paige can go do one.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Atleast a fresh Tag Team matchup.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cody back on RAW tonight confirmed. I hope this is the beginning of the end for "stardust"


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stardust returns to action tonight in Atlanta

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-07-13/stardust-returns-to-action-tonight-in-atlanta


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> This. But don't leave Bayley out mate.


I only left her out because I don't think she's going to be called up any time soon.

Frankly, I would've had those ladies come up as the "Four Horsewomen" and basically run the division like the Shield. You could have Bayley be the nice one and eventually have the group turn on her and make her an enormous babyface.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So tonight is the night Sasha and Charlotte debut?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Oh look, a refreshing match we've never seen before..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The WWE have managed to damage many of my favorite acts over the years. Damaging Becky, Charlotte and Sasha would be the final frakking straw for me.
> 
> Never. Another. Penny. I swear it. You have been warned.


Damaging Sasha would be criminal and inexcusable, but I could understand them screwing up with Becky and Charlotte, as Becky isn't a full package yet and I feel like they might saddle her with something stupid that doesn't work, and Charlotte might end up in a similar spot to Natalya down the road.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> So tonight is the night Sasha and Charlotte debut?


Maybe.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Seriously, Orton and Ryberg vs Big Show and Shameless? It's almost like they want to bore everyone to death.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> On that note, i'll be pissed off if they have the 3 debut, put Paige with them and refer to _them_ as the 4 horsewomen. That 4th spot is Bayley's, Paige can go do one.


Oh I completely agree mate. I saw someone mention this idea of the 3 with Paige being The Four Horsewomen led by Ric Flair on another forum and it really pissed me off. Like seriously, I irritates me quite a bit when people discredit Bayley while talking about how good the women in NXT are.
















Like we've both said, _that_ is The Four Horsewomen... and Ric Flair.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh look, a refreshing match we've never seen before..


You wouldn't happen to have any exploding TV's lying around?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> Oh I completely agree mate. I saw someone mention this idea of the 3 with Paige being The Four Horsewomen led by Ric Flair on another forum and it really pissed me off. Like seriously, I irritates me quite a bit when people discredit Bayley while talking about how good the women in NXT are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha rocking a Funaki shirt, what a mark :lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I only left her out because I don't think she's going to be called up any time soon.
> 
> Frankly, I would've had those ladies come up as the "Four Horsewomen" and basically run the division like the Shield. You could have Bayley be the nice one and eventually have the group turn on her and make her an enormous babyface.


I really like the sound of that idea actually.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any exploding TV's lying around?


Yup, and guess who picked one of them up...


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

This Raw will kick ass.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Yup, and guess who picked it up...


I don't think i'm ever gonna live that down, Ambrose jobbing to a fucking TV :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> I don't think i'm ever gonna live that down, Ambrose jobbing to a fucking TV :lmao


It made him look like the biggest fucking idiot in the world. What a terrible ending. Thanks creative..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please don't toy around with my heart anymore Vince, please put Sasha and Charlotte on tonight. They're good, I promise!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

In Atlanta. Atlanta crowds are duds.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Why the fuck is this feud existing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


>


So when they say "Go Home" Show, they're trying to chase the audience home?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Brock handle this immense workload? Japan and back to back Raws? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>





BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like Swagger might have been on Superstars. Which means there's little for me to look forward to this RAW. Might stay around for Lesnar, but that's it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why the fuck is this feud existing


Because Vince McMahon, in 2015, thinks BIG GUYS=BIG RATINGS.

He's out of touch and has been for many, many years.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Lesnars new contract is awesome. More Lesnar = More Money


----------



## Harry Potter (Jul 12, 2015)

BarneyArmy said:


>


AVADA KEDAVRA!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well hopefully that fuck hole of a match Randy's been thrown into will be on first or at least first hour so it isn't a fucking downer to know it's coming lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Its show time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw, where everything is made up and the middle two and half hours don't matter


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Oh Boy I wonder how this will end


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


JOB job job job JOB!

Dean, go job to my PPV jobber Wyatt so I can look strong. :reigns


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Monday Night Fuckery Starts NOW!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>



Just seeing this picture is making me sleepy. I was planning on watching live for the Horsewomen but knowing I have to skip this and at least one long ass, repetitive Heyman promo I'll wait.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Authority promo?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock to fuck more shit up


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright.

Let's do this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing DEATH is gonna stop Bork since he wasn't there last week?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sheamus looks terrible with that gold briefcase .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go..... Yaycry)


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Here we go


You don't say that until :brock4 comes out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping that bork and heyman starts the show again.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

#fuckery


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raw will be shit unless Sasha, Charlotte, and/or Becky debut or Cody returns


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Excited for tonight for some reason. Lets go!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright, let's see what kind of fuckery WWE will deliver tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh great another 10 minute Seth promo coming up :eyeroll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing DEATH is gonna stop Bork since he wasn't there last week?


Brock is going to jumprope with DEATH's spine. And Trips will continue to try and get Seth killed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins calling Brock Heyman's bitch :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hold on tight people its going to be a bumpy ride :vince6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED BORK.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW should open with Owens, so that I know afterwards anything else is just optional and my night can end early if I choose.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Axel mania! Well at least that survived WM. 
or Saxal Rose from Reel Big Fish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save Us Sasha!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing DEATH is gonna stop Bork since he wasn't there last week?


Forgive my ignorance, but who is DEATH?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, Swagger was on Superstars, so :shrug @raw.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying it, but I'm watching Raw live tonight for the women. Gotta see the NXT girls kill it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Raw will be shit unless Sasha, Charlotte, and/or Becky debut or Cody returns


This is telling me there's a good chance, when it comes to charlotte, sasha and becky.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BarneyArmy said:


>



:ambrose4 still doing his job of helping :reigns look strong :mj2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They still haulin that fuckin thing around lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Master of the suplex? Taz or Brock?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fandangohome said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who is DEATH?


Kane!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Here comes the pain


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BROCK!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock and Heyman to start us off. Man he really is a monster.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the Motha' Friggin' BEAST!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BROCK! :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I swear brock looks bigger every time we see him.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman & Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOOOOOOOOORK, LLLAAAAASSSSEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Lolwyattwins


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Now gimme dat Suplex City chant


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Monday Night Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar

Blood and Urine and Vomit edition :brock4


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock, yes thanks :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Awh they should've had the car squashed into a tiny box like this so they could say Lesnar had a busy week


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I love weekly Lesnar!


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Did they seriously bring the Cadillac out?
How cheesy is that?!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

No work until 2pm tomorrow so decided to watch the first part of RAW for the first time in months. Lets hope it delivers


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol I love that "suplex city" is still a thing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, if you're going to start the show with a 20 minute promo every week, Paul Heyman is the *only* guy I want doing the promo.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Kane!


Cheers. Should have been obvious though :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Am I the only one tired of Brock Lesnar and wishes he never came back?


Maybe i'm too much of a Rollins fan, don't know,


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brock took Goldberg's city and turned it into Suplex City :mj4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How did the Cadillac get destroyed even more ?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock to start the show


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's gonna be great when Cena kid fans cheering for Brock right now have no idea who to cheer for when face Brock goes up against face Cena one day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock :Brock :Brock


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The "cadillac crushing". Haha never change Heyman.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Who's going to be BORKED tonight?

And Paul Heyman actually called himself fat?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

But but but WWE doesn't need Brock :lmao

Fucking fools.

Brock is so goddamn over holy fuck.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL "Not because I'm fat". I love Heyman.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyman just has a gift on the mic. It's natural.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Paul should've mentioned how Bork punked Frank Mir.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> But but but WWE doesn't need Brock :lmao
> 
> Fucking fools.
> 
> Brock is so goddamn over holy fuck.


Brock sucks, and Heyman gets boring after 30 seconds. Get these clowns away from the television please.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I've already heard this promo before .......


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman just needs to come out on every go-home show and just plug ppvs.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel like I've heard this promo 30 times before.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman would make a hell of a motivational speaker


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It's scary how all of Lesnar's achievements that Heyman hypes up are actually true.

It's literally like fantasy booking.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Brock sucks, and Heyman gets boring after 30 seconds. Get these clowns away from the television please.


''Clowns''









:maury


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Does every Raw have to start off with a 30 minute promo in the ring? 

Creativity is a word that does not exist in the WWE.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

"YOU ARE GOING TO BE BORKED, BY BORK LASER!!"


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman is a pied piper on the mic.

I'd let him kidnap my kids, have his way with my wife.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins interrupting Heyman :Cocky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rude Rollins!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hawaii Kane is back


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Interrupting Heyman. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The state of Rollins this sunday


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That Cadillac will be on display at WrestleMania...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Goldust on twitter 30 mins ago: "Go gettem for #TheDream brother!!! @stardustWWE . #HisRun #WorldTitle . #rawatlanta @WWE"

Cody coming back :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The momentum killer has returned.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I see they brought the wrecked car to the show. Dat continuity


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Heyman turning on Bork this Sunday.*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins' entrance music is so badass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's time for Kane to catch an asswhoopin. Rollins needs to be left completely alone on Sunday.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock looking at Rollins like a prison bitch.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for some Rollins :rollins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Rollins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice botch.:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins can't pronounce inanimate :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Botchamania :maury


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kane at his peak vs Conqueror Brock Lesnar actually interests me.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Ananimate?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol omg he saved that so well.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I checked out for most of Post Mania until Brocks return...Can anyone explain to me why they chant "Justin Beiber" at Rollins?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth getting tongue twisted like fuck :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> Brock sucks, and Heyman gets boring after 30 seconds. *Get these clowns away* from the television please.


Irony.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Seth haha, you tried.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Seth, come again?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Heyman cuts a great promo, only for Seth to suck the fun out of it. :cry


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rollins can actually carry heat. Why does everyone seem to hate his work?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL. LMAO! ROLLINS!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, there should've been a "You fucked up" chants at Seth's flub.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LOL SETH Inama na inama oh shut up!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> Rollins' entrance music is so badass.


Only when the intro is skipped.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decent recovery: "SHUT UP!"


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

These writers can't even give the guys coherent lines.

Who the fuck says inanimate anymore?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's what happens when the bookers script words that the talent can't say.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lesnar got a mic!!!!!!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Does Heyman keep cutting the same Lesnar promo every week? I caught the tail end of it when he was talking about suplex city, he will F-5 rollins, suplex rollins, etc.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:lmao :maury

P.S. Stop these stupid Justin Bieber chants ffs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bitch.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

NearFall said:


> Rollins can actually carry heat. Why does everyone seem to hate his work?


Aren't we supposed to hate him? :grin2:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock's 1 liners >>>>>>>>>> :maury


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol o lawdy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can take you to suplex city tonight, bitch :ti :ti :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lel


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait, aren't heels supposed to lie? Everything Seth just said was true.

I don't understand this business anymore...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I checked out for most of Post Mania until Brocks return...Can anyone explain to me why they chant "Justin Beiber" at Rollins?


I believe the blame for that falls on Dean Ambrose.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar's voice makes everything 100x funnier.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I checked out for most of Post Mania until Brocks return...Can anyone explain to me why they chant "Justin Beiber" at Rollins?



A line in a promo on a Raw made reference to Rollins being a cheap Justin Bieber rip-off


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Brock :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No fucks given Bork. 

A fucking contract signing:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lesnar's voice gets me every time. He actually looks AND sounds like my middle school principal just well.. bigger.*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Heyman turning on Bork this Sunday.*


I picked up on that possibility, too. 

"He won't leave the same way."

Also, Rollins interrupted him before we was gonna announce Lesnar as the "winner".


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Brock Speaks!!


----------



## ReallyAwesome1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to bring the matches... and the gasoline... and i'm going to BURN suplex city to the ground.

#ReigningDefendingUndisputedFutureOfTheWWE


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seth should take some tips from Owens on how to recover from a mic flub


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rollins whack ass promo got killed by a one liner :ti*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock with that master class promo!!!:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A contract signing where there will be no shenanigans

:mj


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Suplex City, Bitch :brock4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh oh......threatening Brock?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyman is gold. Frak. Heyman is PLATINUM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paul.......Say something stupid! :Brock


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman is funny tonight! Calling out Kane as Taker's "baby brother"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Son this segment >>>>>> :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it me or are Contract Signing moments are played out. 

IDR there ever being a contract signing moment throughout the Attitude Era.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I love Brock's one liners


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins interrupting Brock/Heyman's promo and his ensuing promo was good stuff. Good back and forth here.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Heyman burying Kane

:HA


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:brock4 :berried :rollins


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Undertaker's baby brother


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jarsy1 said:


> ''Clowns''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dat setup for Kane interference. 
Kane Vs Lesnar at Summerslam. Retribution 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kane GO GET YOUR MASK!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is having trouble not laughing :lol


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Lesnar's voice makes everything 100x funnier.


What about his pterodactyl sqwauks?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lesnar can do no wrong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane done just got buried.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock Lesnar > Life


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins goes on a tirade and gets tepid boos. Lesnar only says "I can take you to Suplex City tonight, bitch." and the fans pop loudly. bama

:hayden3 at Brock being a face but getting boos over Heyman saying that he's the 1 in 21-1.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this segment.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Great crowd tonight. But it's a southern city so a lot of people here won't acknowledge it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heyman the master at manipulating the crowd. Gets the heat back with the Taker Streak ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment!

:mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heyman just buried Kane :wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman just humbled Kane. That was fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryon Saxton still got a job. Affirmative action paying off.:sodone


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

An opening promo that wasn't the cure for insomnia! Good segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Badstreet USA to host Suplex City!!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Great crowd tonight. But it's a southern city so a lot of people here won't acknowledge it.


Atlanta is always a great crowd, maybe the best southern crowd


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Good opening segment.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no. We're gonna have to wait 3 hours, aren't we?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a horrible tag team match.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

All-star game? LOL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Fucking shit, ambrose jobbing again?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ALL STAR?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait so Rollins didn't know about the contract signing tonight?

But they have had the advertisement for it up in the website all afternoon

:wee-bey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god that match is first.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose gonna job AGAIN! I'm so excited!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome to see Seth interrupt Brock's promo. Well done segment and good reactions for both Brock/Heyman and Rollins. Good job by the crowd, too.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

"Renewal of a great rivalry"

That's definitely a line from Vince!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Another clean loss for Ambrose tonight. Gotta make his opponents look strong!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Orton-Ryback-Big Show-Sheamus is awesome? Vince is the only person on Earth who thinks that, therefore, that was him speaking through JBL.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

All Star game? 
Well yes ryback is on Roids and Big Show is juicing the HGH so yup.. MLB right there. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wonder if the 'baby brother' chant will become a thing.... I wouldn't mind that, Kane is such a joke now anyways.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zeroapoc said:


> Great crowd tonight. But it's a southern city so a lot of people here won't acknowledge it.



Get back to me on the crowd 2 hours into the fuckery that is going to ensue between now and then

Been good so far though


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Atlanta is always a great crowd, maybe the best southern crowd


no it isn't. It will suck just wait.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They seem to be getting it with putting this fucking mess on first. 

on another note, where do I get my 'I'm a Paul Heyman girl' shirt lol.

a wee bit disappointed that Wyatt is getting to assert himself over ambrose again too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I have never in my life seen such a repeated match such as Dean Ambrose Vs Bray Wyatt .... it's getting really boring!

I love Dean, and I think Wyatt is awesome, man I even saw these guys compete live last November at ringside ... and it was great but I swear this match has been done at least 2,653 times now ... it's doing my head in.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Getting two feuds nobody cares about out of the way early is how I look at it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dean and Bray should never face each other again. There is a 1000% chance Dean either loses cleanly to make Bray look strong (before losing to Roman) or Roman interferes and Bray loses dirty.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ryback and RKO teaming up is awesome. Whats more awesome is we are getting Big Show AND Sheamus out of the way early tonight*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Kane done just got buried.


Kane, Heyman, "berried" alive match.. Book it.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Great crowd tonight. But it's a southern city so a lot of people here won't acknowledge it.


Don't worry they will be half asleep in an hour like all crowds usually are. Big Show is coming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

South crowds have a bad reputation in recent years but they were alive for that segment, that's for damn sure. Great job by the talents, and crowd as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the All Star reference was Vince indirectly telling us that Raw will have a bad rating because of baseball.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rise said:


> Don't worry they will be half asleep in an hour like all crowds usually are. Big Show is coming.


That tag match would put me to sleep as well lol.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Big guy will take the beating hot tag Randy for a false comeback attempt a RKO get reversed 20 seconds later hit it out of nowhere.

Just my prediction, another missed chance to make the Big Guy look dominant.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> no it isn't. It will suck just wait.


Well even if it doesn't, you'll say it did. So what's the point in debating it?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Another clean loss for Ambrose tonight. Gotta make his opponents look strong!


Nah Reigns is going to interfere. Costing Wyatt the match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


>





The Tempest said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh Donaldson killing it in the HR derby :WOO


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck is a T-shirt that says HUNGRY suppose to sell:lmao


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Roidback FTW!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Only thing that's exciting about RAW tonight except for Brock is quite possibly the Divas division tonight.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The gay jedi is HERE WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That tag match would put me to sleep as well lol.


Yeah thats my point (not the crowds fault). Back to back weeks of Lesnar to Big Show will do that.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> South crowds have a bad reputation in recent years but they were alive for that segment, that's for damn sure. Great job by the talents, and crowd as well.


Well I think it's confirmation bias more than anything. Dead crowds aren't uncommon, but it only seems to get an issue made of it when it's a southern city.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm every week Miz or Show is on commentary


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz. 4 time IC champ. How sad is that?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> no it isn't. It will suck just wait.


I mean, it's not like WWE is doing them any favors with this tag team match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck is a T-shirt that says HUNGRY suppose to sell:lmao


If he was a heel I'd book a segment where he goes around the streets and asks homeless people whether they are hungry and then hands them a shirt that says 'Hungry' instead of food. 

:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I like Orton and Ryback, but fuck this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would WWE think Ryback could ever get over? Stupid fucking 'feed me more' gimmick, he wears floatation devices on his arms and looks like he needs to wear a bicycle helmet at all times.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy looks like he's been doing some lifting. I'm see more upper body mass now. +1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this match is going to be a bag of dicks.

The best result I can hope for is Ryback fucking something up with Orton and Orton freaking the fuck out and getting him fired like he did to Kennedy.


----------



## ReallyAwesome1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I so hope Miz wins the title at battleground. 5 time 5 time 5 time IC champ.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck is a T-shirt that says HUNGRY suppose to sell:lmao



WWE network launch in Greece? ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Their match will blow at battleground, like all their other matches they have together.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How is it an "RKO Out of Nowhere" when Orton sets up for the damn thing before nailing Sheamus.

"Outta Nowhere" probably one of the top 5 overused phrases in WWE at the moment.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The IC title scene :drake1 :frankielol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Sheamus's music is awesome. Shame about the guy using the music though...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shocking, sheamus gets no reaction at all.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Good luck making Sheamus entertaining, Randy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus has facial Dingleberries.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dat Boy Miz for 5x 5x 5x 5x 5x IC Champ. *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting this match out of the way right away. 

:thumbsup


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

My god Big Show. You can see his titties jiggling!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I'm usually pretty optimistic, but this match is going to be a bag of dicks.
> 
> The best result I can hope for is Ryback fucking something up with Orton and Orton freaking the fuck out and getting him fired like he did to Kennedy.


Looks like they are tag teaming.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Vince wishes Sheamus was as charismatic as that Irish UFC fucker.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly, the IC picture has been the most unwatchable it has ever been in years.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The sooner this match is over, the better :draper2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Ryback suddenly being a cruiserweight. ROID RAGE is serious guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Vince wishes Sheamus was as charismatic as that Irish UFC fucker.


In Vince's eyes, Sheamus probably is.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The fact that Miz has main event ed a Wrestlemania still baffles me..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> My god Big Show. You can see his titties jiggling!


Does it turn you on? :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*THE WORLD'S LARDEST ATHLETE* :hmm Sounds about right.


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Big Guy is over South North East West, time to give him that Rumble win next year Vinny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Shocking, sheamus gets no reaction at all.


How is it shocking? People are sick of him.

The 3/4 people in this tag team match have been around since the ruthless aggression era or earlier. Its getting old.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Looks like they are tag teaming.


Then it'll need to be a huge fuck up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If ever a match needed to end during a commercial break this may be it 

:shaq


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Honestly, I'm enjoying the fucking commercials more than this tag match. 
:maury


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, they managed to put the most boring 4 guys in the roster in a tag match. Why don't they just put #1 contender matches instead! They are so out of touch.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Every commercial break is like getting a rope break from a devastating submission hold.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TheBiggestBigGuy said:


> Big Guy is over South North East West, time to give him that Rumble win next year Vinny.


What a memorable underdog victory that would be.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know what everyone has against Ryback. Just cuz somebody that was fired shit talked him (granted, that somebody was half this forum's jesus). Dude is over and continues to improve every day.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Does it turn you on? :curry2


Not really. It amazes me more to be honest.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping things will pick up after Battleground. Last week's RAW was tolerable and this one isn't awful thus far, but...it's like half-stale potato chips atm.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone should create a twitter account to just let everyone know when Lesnar, or the U.S. Open Challenge is on. Why watch anything else? Maybe Wyatt/Ambrose for the lawls at Reigns acting.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Could there possibly be a more boring tag team than Lameus and The Big Slow?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If only Sheamus had the communication skills and charisma of the superior Irishman, homeboy would be un-fucking-stoppable


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This is so lame watching these boring, corny matches and wrestlers. No edge to this crap at all


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

They're showing a commercial for an event that happened yesterday. "Tickets are on sale". WTF.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When Miz on commentary is the best part of a match :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz on commentary> This match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Honestly, the IC picture has been the most unwatchable it has ever been in years.


The Elimination chamber sealed how bad it was. When you look at the calibre of the roster it's a real shame actually.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

It seems Orton is constantly directionless these days. He'll have an important or semi-important feud for a month or two, and then gets stuck in stuff like this for months and months (if he appears at all.)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Crowd is hot at least.

At least somebody is enjoying this :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why do you think I main evented a Wrestlemania?"

Because they didn't want to blow their load on Rock/Cena too early?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rise said:


> Nah Reigns is going to interfere. Costing Wyatt the match.


Nah, Ambrose never goes over Wyatt. It'll probably be Wyatt beating him clean then laying a beating on him after the match for Reigns to come in for the save.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Miz still bringing up WrestleMania 27 like it's relevant :hayden3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Four of the most boring motherfuckers on the roster in the ring at once.

How is the universe still intact?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if Vince is regretting that ridiculous 10 year contract they gave Orton?

He's definitely getting his money's worth :side:


----------



## TheBiggestBigGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Listen he's served his time down the ladder it's time to run him with the right gimmick which is Ryback The Big Guy who it so happens ran the road and is very very close friend with the crowds darling D Bryan.

He ain't on roids either he's just like Lesnar a red meat animal in the gym 3 hours a day since he was 16. He's not the finished article but Ryback has alot to offer in and out of the ring.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Evolution said:


> I wonder if Vince is regretting that ridiculous 10 year contract they gave Orton?
> 
> He's definitely getting his money's worth :side:


Vince probably receives a boner everytime he sees Orton so for him its worth it :vince2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

It's crazy how legit Brock is, seeing Seth next to him is just laughable.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad thunderstorm just started up here, maybe my power will go out :fingerscrossed


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I have never in my life seen such a repeated match such as Dean Ambrose Vs Bray Wyatt .... it's getting really boring!
> 
> I love Dean, and I think Wyatt is awesome, man I even saw these guys compete live last November at ringside ... and it was great but I swear this match has been done at least 2,653 times now ... it's doing my head in.


Tonight is their 8th tv match in about 9 months


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bet Vince is either taking a shit or jerking off right now, or both.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm more interested in refreshing this thread to see if I got any likes than I am in this match.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

ya im sick of sheamus but I love this miz idc what people say he earned his main event and if it makes u feel any better they made him 3rd fettle to cena and rock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Bad thunderstorm just started up here, maybe my power will go out :fingerscrossed


Don't leave us :mj2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not another commercial :mj2 this will continue


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Randy "No Fucks to Give" Orton falls on the floor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Bad thunderstorm just started up here, maybe my power will go out :fingerscrossed


But what about your sports entertainment fix for the evening? How will you ever go on?

:vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another commercial :WOO


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did the ref just say 30 seconds?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So yeah, totally watching summer league right now


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats 3 commercial breaks. Jesus.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

christien62 said:


> ya im sick of sheamus but I love this miz idc what people say he earned his main event and if it makes u feel any better they made him 3rd fettle to cena and rock


What's a fettle?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Sheamus carrying this entire freaking match. Orton is completely spent. And Big Show has been irrelevant.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

If bitching and moaning could be harnessed into a tangible force, we'd all be getting sick to death of it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't believe they keep cutting to commercials during this FIVE STAR CLINIC


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This has to be a commercial break of the year candidate.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheBiggestBigGuy said:


> Listen he's served his time down the ladder it's time to run him with the right gimmick which is Ryback The Big Guy who it so happens ran the road and is very very close friend with the crowds darling D Bryan.
> 
> He ain't on roids either he's just like Lesnar a red meat animal in the gym 3 hours a day since he was 16. He's not the finished article but Ryback has alot to offer in and out of the ring.


You have to be kidding me you don't think Ryback is on steroids LOL

I bet you don't think HHH is either


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Prince Fielder hitting BOMBS in the HR derby :trips5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Randy "No Fucks to Give" Orton falls on the floor.


:HA

Needs another holiday


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty sure I've seen Southpaw a good fiddyleven times. How many of these Boxer seeking redemption movies are they gonna make. Is Hollywood just fillin some quota..God damn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Don't leave us :mj2



Would still have my phone to participate in the discussion thread

ositivity


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Bad thunderstorm just started up here, maybe my power will go out


Where you at? Ohio got blasted this afternoon.

As bad as it gets without tornadoes


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I hate this match the least interesting superstar sheamus is carrying im watching cuz miz is hilarious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know what WWE is missing? *COKE*. Fuck these drug tests and PC bullshit.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Raw, reminding me why i watch NXT instead


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I want to see more Big Show. I want to see more Ryback."

Said no one ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> Where you at? Ohio got blasted this afternoon.
> 
> As bad as it gets without tornadoes



Green Bay, WI

:noMrAndersonSmiley :mj2


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

This match is so fucking boring I'm getting tired already. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You know what WWE is missing? *COKE*. Fuck these drug tests and PC bullshit.


If you're going to mention COKE, you gotta bring :hbk1 back on COKE. GOAT.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You know what WWE is missing? *COKE*. Fuck these drug tests and PC bullshit.


Promos would be more entertaining.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Bad thunderstorm just started up here, maybe my power will go out :fingerscrossed


pls don't leave me bbygrl, I need your support to keep trudging through this shitswamp of a program :sadpanda


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Show's head didn't even touch the ground during that DDT.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow attempts his 10 billionth and a half chokeslam...ratings death is his new name.

Randy orton was gone a month, I didn't even notice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The "Evolution" of Ryback :trips2


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> Four of the most boring motherfuckers on the roster in the ring at once.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the universe still intact?



At least we don't have to sit through 4 boring matches now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

So glad Miz is there to call this 5 star classic. Ground-breaking.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match is horrible.

end it please.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"look at em, fatties" :booklel

I actually quite enjoy Miz being a shitter on commentary.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love this miz god damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck Randy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, big show got some wheels:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz falls and Big Show still can't catch him. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Promos would be more entertaining.


Exactly! And the foolery we'd get!

Good finish to the match.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Big Show running made this match. Hahahaha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Orton with that Pop GOAT.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, Orton did something GIF worthy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyback :mark:


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Show chasing Miz was the highlight of the match :maury. Hillarious stuff


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't Show just hit Ryback with a KO punch :eagle


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember Ryback saying he was more athletic than Goldberg and that he would show it. That was years ago and he still hasn't shown it.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryback just needs a quality opponent. Not some spent vets who look like they could care less. Cena should come after the belt after he loses the US title.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shit! Show almost caught miz!

Miz is a GREAT mid card heel, I NEED to see him get destroyed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems to me that Big Show needs to be called the new Showstopper because every show grinds to a halt when he has a match. The Big Showstopper that main eventer for 2015.fpalm


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Was the crowd cheering for Ryback, or that it was finally over?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I take it Ryback's keeping the diving splash as a second finisher alongside the Shell Shock. He surprised the hell out of me with that plancha earlier.

bama


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz saved this match lol he needs the IC tittle he is gold


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The fuck Randy was doing :ti


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Boring match, good finish.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Orton just RKO Sheamus to the unemployment line already?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Didn't Show just hit Ryback with a KO punch :eagle


Yeah, Ryback totally no sold it. :lel


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

You know, if they want to give Ryback a good opponent for an IC Title match, they could put him against Randy Orton instead of Miz and Big Show.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That's why Big Show spent so little time in the match.... he needed that energy to chase the Miz.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

this was great


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Finally it's over...
Do they really want to sell me Battleground based on the IC-Match? That's more a reason for not buying the PPV...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I've only been partly watching, has Raw been cancelled? All I've seen so far is ads?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Ambrose to make Reigns look strong by proxy :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JOB BOY DEAN *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dean "I ain't doing shit right now which gives me more time to do bath salts" Ambrose.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

For some reason Big Show and Miz together remind me of a sort of 'new age' Asterix and Obelix.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Ambrose ever beat Bray Wyatt?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Ambrose facing Bray now , this is a PPV match isn't it


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose and Wyatt? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time for Ambrose to make Reigns look strong by proxy :mj2


Which is ridiculous considering Dean by far gets the best face pops on the entire roster.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm pretty intrigued to see what Kane's plan is.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Flyback :mark:


It's only a matter of time until the big guy starts breaking out the corkscrew flippy dogs and surpasses Neville as WWE's best high flyer.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I honestly think Orton's at the same stage as most of us, where he just doesn't give a shit. 

He should go out there every week and just fuck around


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ambrose gets the biggest pops of any jobber I've seen.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is Ambrose facing Bray now , this is a PPV match isn't it


they've faced eachother like 5 or so times one on one on Raw and Smackdown the past year alone


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I wanna see the Popeyes spokes ladies puppies


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watertaco said:


> Fuck this company.


Ha.



Time for Dean/Wyatt with whatever fake Samoan doing ducklips WWE could get at the last moment for a finish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shows what WWE and USA network thinks of the WWE's audience in one commercial break ads for:

Popeyes
KFC
Taco Bell 
McDonalds
Arby's
And Golden Corral

:ha


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Kind of disappointed this match is in the first hour. No chance of anything dark happening.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose about to take an L for his Brother Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah, thank you for getting these matches out the way early :jaydance3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Vince wishes Sheamus was as charismatic as that Irish UFC fucker.


That Irish twat attracts a large number of really bitter "fans" who are bandwagoners after his "I'm not from Britain" remark. That alone endeared him to the warped.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EaterofWorlds said:


> they've faced eachother like 5 or so times one on one on Raw and Smackdown the past year alone


That is my point, why are we seeing it again when they are going to face off at the PPV on sunday.

Oh never mind that is Reigns LOL

shows how much I pay attetnion to raw lol


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Monday Night Nyquil


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Ambrose vs Wyatt = dead ratings.

Time to go eat. Screw this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Spears said:


> this was great


Did Orton get into the coke stash again?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody else think I AM CAIT is just another ploy by Kardashians/Jenners to keep themselves relevant.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

This product is so depressing when it should be entertaining.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Ambrose gets the biggest pops of any jobber I've seen.


Lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> I don't know what everyone has against Ryback. Just cuz somebody that was fired shit talked him (granted, that somebody was half this forum's jesus). Dude is over and continues to improve every day.


Yeah I don't know what some of you guys on. Ryback is pretty decent. Better person to hold that IC belt right now than anyone else, including The Miz. 

Why isn't Miz going after the WWE title belt now? 


Anyways, take anything CM Punk says with a grain of fucking salt. 


The dude is still running away from the shit he talked last year. Wonder what I am talking about. Well just see my signature.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*

We have Dean Ambrose in the ring most over universally cheered face on the active full-time roster

But all talk is about Roman Reigns


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

2 recaps and a commercial after Ambrose intro,


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IS reigns gonna cost waytt the match for retribution?

Coz reigns isn't talented.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

At some point, WWE will extract it's collective head from it's collective ass and realize that Ambrose has a much better chance of being the next face of the company than Reigns does.

I was a little slow in figuring it out and it hit me last fall.

I give WWE a few more years and about half a dozen failed Reigns pushes before they go with Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns coming out...gee, who didn't see that happening?

Complete Yawn.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> That Irish twat attracts a large number of really bitter "fans" who are bandwagoners after his "I'm not from Britain" remark. That alone endeared him to the warped.


Lose some money on Midget Mendes? :evil


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns heeling it up with hitting Bray from behind


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello? Ambrose's in the ring, why are you showing MITB footage involving Reigns? Wait :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, at least we don't get the match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good, destroy him Roman!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt confirmed Battleground win:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt still has the best entrance in pro wrestling. Reings upper hand Wyatt is winning at BG!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cuz nobody saw that coming, golly gee that sure was dandy :^]


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Look at the pop Ambrose gets with no direction and no match on the battleground card. What more can the guy do?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Guy Reigns saving Ambrose from an L :drose


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, it's Reigns...
Just turn heel on Ambrose or go home...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Reigns coming down the ramp? Such a strange site. He should start entering through the ramp and ditch the Shield music, tbh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the actual fuck? :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wtf???? Raw is commercial breaks!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

COMMERCIALMANIA OUTTA NO WHERE!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Another commercial? Why the f*ck not! :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Random break in the middle of that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Another commercial break, seriously? Sigh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:reigns is RAGIN'!!! :reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...............And random cut to black. Perfect end.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, that was a waste of eight minutes.


In the mean time...

ANYONE SEE THAT FUCKING SUICIDE SQUAD TRAILER?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sin Cara in the production truck.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Destination America might as well throw TNA, ROH, and GWF all on fuckin Monday together. I'd tune in during 80% of RAW's 3 boring ass hours.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

raw just cut out gg


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So no Dean?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did they just go to commercial as Reigns started running after Wyatt? :lol


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That was it?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Raw is Commercial!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's with the apron on Bray? Is he a psychopathic pedo cult leader or a cook working at Red Lobster?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:reigns2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Look at the pop Ambrose gets with no direction and no match on the battleground card. *What more can the guy do?*


Come up with a catchy, three-letter chant?

(I'm only half-kidding.)


----------



## Liberphie (Jul 5, 2015)

why is there ads like every 2 minutes

can someone wake me up when cody returns (& not as stardust - I may need to sleep for a very long time)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RIP Monday Night Raw


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns coming out...gee, who didn't see that happening?
> 
> Complete Yawn.


And Wyatt isn't? The guy is fucking awful.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

bmp487 said:


> Reigns coming down the ramp? Such a strange site. He should start entering through the ramp and ditch the Shield music, tbh.


I like him coming through the crowd, it's unique.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a couple of problems with that segment.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So you torture my Brain with a Big Show match, a long one at that. But I can't atleast enjoy a possible good segment for atleast that could of went on for 5 to 10 mins?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Look at the pop Ambrose gets with no direction and no match on the battleground card. *What more can the guy do?*


Pretend to be Samoan? Deanati Ambrahs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Look at the pop Ambrose gets with no direction and no match on the battleground card. What more can the guy do?


Get on them Roids. :vince5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big Wyatt Mark but not pleased at his "New" gimmick. I want the the eater of worlds, the god back. Not the pedafile butcher down the road. But this could suddenly make their match at BG interesting, Reigns putting a beat down. Although Wyatt go the upper hand at the end.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> And Wyatt isn't? The guy is fucking awful.


People love to complain, it's so boring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So did they just go to commercial as Reigns started running after Wyatt? :lol


He needed to catch his breathe.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wait wait... diva match?? What...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I notice that Roman Reigns does something with his face that reminds me of the Hodgetwins. :reigns


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Will we see Bray Wyatt & Bo Dallas vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So The Bella Twins are one person now? :ha


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

And now Divas out of nowhere.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Made Wyatt look too "normal" there. I think he should have been able to "sense" that Reigns was sneaking up behind him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha, Charlotte and Becky debut PLEASEEE!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The Bella's with mic time oh God


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Bella Twins are seriously in that award catagory? :lmao 

Serena better win easily.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord she's going to talk.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Here it comes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to bring in the NXT ladies, because the Bellas claim that Paige has no friends.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> And Wyatt isn't? The guy is fucking awful.


Says the guy with sheamus for his avatar / signature....

lol.....


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Naomi's running RAW tonight huh


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> And Wyatt isn't? The guy is fucking awful.


Oh the Shaemus fanboy want a tissue? GEt over it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bellas in the ring.........something big happening? Maybe?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Banks time!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

So what happened with Bray and Reigns?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Big Dog getting him some kibble Maggle

:reigns2 :reigns :reigns2 :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What was Bray wearing? Looks like Texas Chainsaw, I like it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has just picked up. The Bella Army is here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue the NXT Gals.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol yeah the Bella Twins in a landslide w/ those teen choice awards 

Can't tell if they're face or heel this week. Oh well, plz save us Paige/Charlotte/Sasha!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha, Charlotte and Becky debut PLEASEEE!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Agreed, it needs to happen. Like now. Literally.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And for the past 232 days I have cared ZERO about the divas division


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Wait wait... diva match?? What...


I think those two NXT women are going to show up tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

christ


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"On November 23rd, my sister kissed A.J. Lee and I distraction finished my way to the Divas title. I have brought the title no credibility and my every appearance on tv is assocated with intense, channel-changing heat."


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dean Ambrose: arrive, get bigger pop than Reigns, leave.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nikki acts like she's in WWE XXX: An Axel Braun Parody


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Come on WWE... NXT Women Debuts pls...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Charlotte debut!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

At least they're getting the Diva matches over sooner rather than later.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

These three against Paige, Charlotte and Sasha?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> And for the past 232 days I have cared ZERO about the divas division


I haven't cared about the divas division since Trish and Lita retired :/


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> He needed to catch his breathe.


Lame...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So Steph has to come to save the day. Of course she does.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok, I can't believe I'm actually paying attention to a divas segment.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay, so their heels for sure now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stephanie music really don't fit her at all:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Where's the Boss?!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

inB4 somebody calls somebody a bitch in this segment


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:mark: the real BOSS :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie and Goddess Nikki in the same ring. 

Business is picking up even more.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Steph wearing a new Reebok fighter kit to help out her buddy Ronda?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vested interest in #givedivasachance :ha


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Steph always towers over every diva lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh no...... more horrible mic workers with Steph coming in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah blah blah, don't care.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It's happening.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Steph talking to my girls GTFO*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stephanie "making a rare appearance here on Monday Night Raw" lolwut


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lookin like a beautiful museum painting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> And Wyatt isn't? The guy is fucking awful.


When did I say he isn't? Just saying Reigns coming out was predictable..


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

God I hate Stephanie..her ego is maddening


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, Stephanie. You remind us of this fact every five seconds...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Team Bella look like three kids in the ring being chastised when Steph got in that ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please call up NXT :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Booo. Go away Stephanie!


You just made the fans go from booing the Bellas to now booing you now GTFO my screen. Where's Shane O' Mac when you need him.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool, Stephanie making a rare apperance...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH you mean they will give a shit about the women lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't know if Nikki is that bad at acting or she just always sounds and behaves like that.



And what the hell is Alicia Fox on? A little too much background presence there. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki "The Real Boss" Bella vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NXT FEMALES PLEASE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now Steph is a face for the divas division but a heel the rest of the time?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

NXT revolution? AJ would be proud.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Oh the Shaemus fanboy want a tissue? GEt over it.


I see it's your time of the month.

And why should I get over the fact that Wyatt is terrible? He genuinely looks like he works at Pizza Hut. Not my fault that he elicits laughter more than any notion of "seriousness."


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait is stephanie Heel?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Storms have knocked out my internet/recording. Have I missed anything?


Also, why is heel Stephanie supporting Paige? Are Bella's face again?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Steph getting Face pops....
Oh wow...
But well, if this gets us NXT Women on RAW....


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

IT'S HAPPENING :mark:



one hand on the cancellation button in case this goes sideways


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

omg a rare divas promo omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im marking out


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Cool, Stephanie making a rare apperance...


:lol I laughed at that one too.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol no, women are not making an impact in sports.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Steph a heel or a face LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah Steph, Women are making their mark in sport.

By playing shorter tennis matches.

By fighter weaker competition.

And by making Soccer even more boring than it already is.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's fucking HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha Banks!!!!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This is cringe worthy


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So Steph is a face in the diva's division and a heel everywhere else?

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lynch!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Becky! F*ck yea!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Becky


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HOLYYYY


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The future is now!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:Jordan wasting NXT divas on this...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BECKY HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH shit Becky Lynch!!!!! Yes yes yes!!!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nikki is beyond cringe. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Please don't ruin these women :fingerscrossed


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> :lol I laughed at that one too.


Lol, yep..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Becky Lynch wasn't the first choice I had in mind, really thought it'd be Charlotte or Sasha first


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HOT FIYAH! (Hair)


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm pretty proud of Becky Lynch right now. Now bring the Boss out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Women making a difference in WWE......from piss break to snack break.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Steph is a face now and representing women :drake1.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

BECKY! :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What is this bitches gimmick? being on coke?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

OHOHOH
Becky.... please even more


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky needs to make up her mind when it comes to her wardrobe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephanie a babyface now??


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

FUCK YEAH!

SOMEONE TALENTED!


and then charlotte


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Becky?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> So Steph is a face in the diva's division and a heel everywhere else?
> 
> :ha


But she likes Nikki. But hates Brie. Logic went out the window a long time ago with this.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GOD FUCKING BLESS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knight Dynasty Mini Reunion. Markout*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

WTF :wow :mark:


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Motherfucker. I wanted Sasha Banks.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

No Sasha, sorry guys.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So now Steph is a face for the divas division but a heel the rest of the time?


Nah, she's the only person there in charge who could do this. This moment would have been 100 times better if it was Vince McMahon from '02 introducing these NXT stars.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

steph is dancing and raping dkm she did she just turn face


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CHARLOTTE!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to see Charlotte.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Don't fuck this up WWE


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Undertaker's Baby Brother. I noticed he is not on the Attitude Era game cover. Is he at least going to have a match with Brock or turn on The Authority and match with Seth? With Suit Kane back it looks like he'll be inteferring at Battleground. Show Sucker will be going to Hawaii next.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why did they take away Becky's look? She had a sexy steampunk theme going


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Would bang Charlotte


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wooooo!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Banks? Fuck off! She is the most star potential.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

CHARLOTTE! :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't NOT see Flair when i look at Charlotte


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wasting Ric Flair's daughter on a feud whose basis is "ewww...girly women!" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We're witnessing the change of the guard. Now only if they get booked half way decent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok Charlotte. Flair's son was also bred for this business too and look how that ended up. David that is.



connormurphy13 said:


> Lose some money on Midget Mendes? :evil


No


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> So Steph is a face now and representing women :drake1.


Until the next segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BASED BECKY BRINGS HER GIFTS TO RAW!!! :mark: :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The talent on the face side compared to the Bella's..

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd bang each one of those divas in the ring right now!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to work with a dude that was friends with Charlotte... I had completely forgotten about that.

I remember him saying that he went to her house one time, not realizing who her dad was, and saw Ric just chilling on the couch.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Naomi? Serious? :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Naomi and Tamina. These Punks.*


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate Stephanie with a passion bro..seriously


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi ratchet ass.

They about to bury Naomi AGAIN:lmao


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Naomi... get away please...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Naomi vs Stephanie, oh shit finally. 



I'm kidding, you know WWE wouldn't dare go there. :curry2


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This is like the worst way they could have brought these chicks up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The feels. The fucking feels.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol the two of the "NXT 4" I don't care about


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Imoan is out here :eyeroll


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

charlotte has no booty crying she is hot with 0 booty


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Omg Sasha!'n


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Sasha Banks too?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lebron out here with Tamina.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DA BOSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Banks with Naomi!!!!! YESSSASSYASSS!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Naomi why do you have to ruin everything that's good, please just go away.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Charlotte can most certainly work on a quite high level for a woman and has a nice body... but I'm sorry but that face looks so much like Ric. So much.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha :mark:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh FFS, they're putting Sasha with Botchomi?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

REALLY WE'RE REALLY WASTING SASHA BANKS ON THIS?

:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Banks! :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Putting Sasha with Tamina and Naomi...

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

She is here! The BOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasha, Becky and Charlotte? Hell yeah! Thank you Steph!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just call up the whole NXt women division lol

Sucks Sasha got put with those two losers


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I used to work with a dude that was friends with Charlotte... I had completely forgotten about that.
> 
> I remember him saying that he went to her house one time, not realizing who her dad was, and saw Ric just chilling on the couch.


That would be so cool!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

SASHA BANKS!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuck off Naomi.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

IT'S GETTING REAL NOW!

SASHA! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sasha got the smallest pop WTF


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

THANK GOD

Sasha can do things while charlotte lives off her father's name.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Surprised Sasha didn't get her debut.

Tamina wouldn't even be close to the main roster if she wasn't related to The Rock.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THEN THE NATURE GIRL AND NOW THE BO$$.

:sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES SASHA. THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The NXT Womens Division >>>>>>>> The Main Roster Divas.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow that was surprising...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*How YOU doin', Sasha?*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why Sasha got a harder theme than half the WWE roster :maury


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This is so dope.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lets hope they continue this focus on the womens division


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha with no pop LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats BBR.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

God damn , i received fucking goosebumps from Sasha


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasha with that Brian Christopher pop. LMAO


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Booorrriiinnnggg!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sasha is getting teamed up with Imoan and Tamina :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha got the smallest pop WTF


Probably becasue of the stupid glasses. Literally no reaction, wow.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

OH MY FUCKING SHIT, THE BOSS :mark: :mark: :sodead


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, they blew their debut, unless they jump stephanie


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This Divas overhaul is the most interesting thing tonight


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

no nxt womens belt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dem faction wars. I like this. Marking the fuck out.*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

sooo, all the black women are automatically friends?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

They all look so generic, it's jarring.

Except for Paige.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Black girls come out, Steph says "Some who thinks like you do"... Just wow Vince.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

DO NOT FUCK THIS UP LADIES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're any of the other divas in the back, you're not taking phone calls from the office for the next couple of months.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sasha on team Jobber


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid Stupid chant.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

great dropkick charlotte


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bust open a Bella night.

Literally pop a plant


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"This is awesome" no, it's not. Because WWE doesn't know how to properly treat male talent who they supposedly respect, let alone female talent. :kobe


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That's awesome, "this is awesome" chants for women when they're not even having a proper match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is awesome or this is awful?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So scripted. Shouldn't everyone gone after the Diva champion. Nikki just sitting in the corner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where does this sasha banks get off stealing Naomi's gimmick? j/k Fire Naomi now. We got a tremendous upgrade with Sasha.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Big night for the divas division, NXT divas division needs a whole new bunch of crops.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"this is awesome" chants involving the Divas. I never thought the day would ever come

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tfw when by far the most talented of the divas in the ring got a mediocre pop


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Sasha with...........oh.............:vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is one hell of a shake-up for the divas division.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Worst drop kick i have ever seen


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

What would a triple threat tag be called if each team had threw participants? I want that right now. First pinfall wins Divas title.
Put me on that creative


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So much booty, rockin' everywhere


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasha, Charlotte, Becky debut on Raw OMG


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Go away Naomi.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the hell is this-Outside of a Macy's at 11:59pm on Thanksgiving Night? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Genetically superior because Flair is her father.
She should born an alcoholic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Divas stealing the show


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> That's awesome, "this is awesome" chants for women when they're not even having a proper match.


Wasn't that a "This is Awful" Chant?
either way: WWE, don't F*ck this up please...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dis is so beautiful..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is racist


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is gonna end up awful, I know it.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just marked out best divas promo ever


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

GO BELLAS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did he just use the W word lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best divas segment that I can remember.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Charlotte with those Wahoo McDaniel like chops. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dayyyyyyuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm! Big ass smile on my face!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. Team Bella has been raped.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The face divas already :buried the heel divas.

:ti


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Michael Cole just said "womens wrestling". I think that was a mistake


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol at Fox, lame..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm marking out for legitimate womens wrestling in WWE.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That was awesome


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is awesome chants for a divas segment :eagle. That was pretty damn good.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

No Bayley :mj2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that was anti-climactic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was great:mark::mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Submissive Women and Dominant Women,Oh My! :sodone


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

When's the last time a "This is Awesome" chant broke out for Divas?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was a great moment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Best thing on RAW this year. *


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

GOOD GAWD THEY'RE KILLING EM1!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yawn. Hope this is just going to be a slightly larger portion of the show honestly and not an overhaul. Hate that position all you want.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Bellas finally get some form of comeuppance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AND SASHA STAYS A HEEL  YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I swear that sounded like this is awful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I admit, that was better than I thought it would be. Well done WWE :clap :clap :clap. I'm starting to believe there's hope for the division.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can we just get to the signing? I swear I am so jaded about most things these days in Wrestling.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonder how Bailey feels watching those girls? She should have been called up to


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

N-X-T! N-X-T! :mark:


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Ngl as soon as Nikki called herself the total diva I expected Dana Brooks and Emma. Glad I expected wrong. Sasha Banks to take the strap pls


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative Humor: "These are nine incredibly talented women who will all be great jobbing to Eva Marie. #RAWTonight "

:ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Meris said:


> Wasn't that a "This is Awful" Chant?
> either way: WWE, don't F*ck this up please...


Was it? I could of sworn it was awesome. I could be wrong though. They had a strong start, so hopefully it'll continue. Especially since the crowd did seem into it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That was actually decent. But damn, Stephanie made me hard as steel.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, that was great. :mark:

But how long before they frak it up?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My dick rivals steel right now, pls don't fuck up the booking for these women.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

This is awesome chants for the women on Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least we got a good first segment from the "new divas division"

Them feels brehs :mj2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

calling it now: alicia fox will defect to team ethnic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> No Bayley :mj2


best wrestler of them all too.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

If they let Nikki go over everyone...



Fun stuff. Awesome moment. Future is nao :applause:


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

What is everyone gonna say if everyone loses interest in all these women shortly?

Are you still going to say that women wrestlers can draw?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE is racist


Well yeah, but at least with Naomi and Tamina Sasha may get a chance to shine, where with Becky I think she'll be the one eating pins and losing singles matches with anyone not named Alicia.


But hey, there's new blood in the mix so I'm happy.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Marking so hard for the nxt talent. Sasha Banks is hands down my favorite woman in the company.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Bayley <3 said:


> No Bayley :mj2


I know. 

I find her hot for some reason.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They really buried the vets though. Not sure what Sasha and co have earnt to get that kinda rub. Like Sasha getting over Nikki. But alas best divas promo in ages.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was a cool segment, but I don't really like the idea of Sasha teaming with Naomi/Tamina. Oh well, I guess its not a big deal

Also why didn't Sasha come out with the title?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Heath V said:


> This is awesome or this is awful?


They're saying awesome, but it's Atlanta, so their chant is meaningless. What this really is, is boring, contrived, trite, bland, uninteresting, and silly. So awful should be the word to describe this monstrosity of a segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:WHYYY No Bayley and why make Sasha part of Team Ratchet?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That was so full of win. That triple submission was such a power scene/statement. 

I just ordered all their shirts.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*

I'm completely satisfied with this:banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new Colonel Sanders is creepy as fuck


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is a good RAW so far! Reigns finally stopped being a bitch and attacked Bray, Lesnar/Heyman at the start and the NXT divas coming through! Sasha is finally on the main roster and the WWE didn't botch her call up. I could cry happy tears. :mark:

I'm not sold on Sasha teaming with Naomi and Tamina but other than that, it was an awesome segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well that was anti-climactic.


And why did they put Banks with the 2 jobbers, outside of WWE being racist.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok, now I can go sleep... Only wanted to see the women today. And Becky+Charlotte+Sasha was great. But I would prefer Bayley instead of Paige...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This is WWE's chance to save the Divas with the 3 they just called up. However, I don't expect they will because of Vince and Dunn. We'll see though...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, NXT is getting depleted very soon after all these call ups . I just hope they take care of them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is Sasha Banks going to join Team Ratchet?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Heath V said:


> That would be so cool!!


Yeah, it's actually not all that uncommon to meet people around here that have known/seen Ric and/or his family.

An attorney that we each lunch with represented Ric on several matters and said that he acts just like he does on TV. A friend's dad knew someone that met him at a bar and asked Ric to chop him... Ric obliged and my friend's dad's friend said that it just about brought him to his knees because it stung so bad.

I met him when he opened a gym near my house and a did a meet-and-great as a kid, but that was over two decades ago, so.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Watertaco said:


> They're saying awesome, but it's Atlanta, so their chant is meaningless. What this really is, is boring, contrived, trite, bland, uninteresting, and silly. So awful should be the word to describe this monstrosity of a segment.


Lol at the Atlanta comment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is great and all but we just need to PRAY that Vince finally noticed women matter in sports and in pro wrestling.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Dem faction wars. I like this. Marking the fuck out.*












....sorta. lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :WHYYY No Bayley and why make Sasha part of Team Ratchet?


Bayley hurt. Sasha doesn't really fit with faces.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :WHYYY No Bayley and why make Sasha part of Team Ratchet?



I guess we know why they had Imoan start copying Sasha's gimmick now


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

I had a HUGE MARK OUT MOMENT.
These girls will save the divas divison!
This years Best Divas Segment.


NOW New Day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :WHYYY No Bayley *and why make Sasha part of Team Ratchet?*



You know *WHY*.....:vince5


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Watertaco said:


> They're saying awesome, *but it's Atlanta*, so their chant is meaningless. What this really is, is boring, contrived, trite, bland, uninteresting, and silly. So awful should be the word to describe this monstrosity of a segment.


Screw you too.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Such a shame Sasha in on team ******


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Heath V said:


> I know.
> 
> I find her hot for some reason.


Because she is


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Atlanta needs to stay positive. Have you seen that place?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That was delicious :mj2 @Legit BOSS Sasha's done it :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I actually marked over a divas segement. It was kinda surreal to see Sasha and Nikki in the same ring. It was almost like present meeting future. Considering how stale the divas division has become, that was very surreal. But glad they finnally did it.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Show is pure garbage. Bunch of corny segments


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at Martin Luther E buggin' out over Hotlanta's snow issue and Xavier burying the Hawks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes Big E all of us here in WI laughed at ATL shutting down over 1 inch of snow as well :ha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stay Positive. steroid positive


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

3 debuts
Steph involved
Steph putting them over
build up from worst to best
Sasha on team Naomi
3 (wo)man 'stables'
"this is awesome" chants
NXT standing tall

What's not to love? Raw of the year so far


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New Day are so fucking great, give them back the fucking title :mj2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Day :lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Sasha should be on her own. Hopefully she's just using Naomi and Tamina, would fit with her character.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



The_It_Factor said:


> Yeah, it's actually not all that uncommon to meet people around here that have known/seen Ric and/or his family.
> 
> An attorney that we each lunch with represented Ric on several matters and said that he acts just like he does on TV. A friend's dad knew someone that met him at a bar and asked Ric to chop him... Ric obliged and my friend's dad's friend said that it just about brought him to his knees because it stung so bad.
> 
> I met him when he opened a gym near my house and a did a meet-and-great as a kid, but that was over two decades ago, so.


That's really cool man! I'd love to be chopped by Ric lol. And I can totally see him acting just like he does on tv.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new day needs the titles back
they are such gold


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

New Day are kind of trolls.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Blacks have to say together. I can't wait till Vince racist ass steps down.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

There is just no pleasing some of you people on here. If you don't like it, quit bitching and stop watching!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bayley <3 said:


> No Bayley :mj2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Supah Hot New Day


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky got a bigger reaction than Sasha and Charlotte :mark star in the making


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince do not fuck over the NXT women


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry don't even know if he a face or heel anymore:lmao

Black on black crime:mj2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Henry face turn Outta No Where :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol how Big E is talking. 

The clapping...

Ugh Darren Young, get this guy off my tv.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Making moves!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day are fantastic.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mark Henry just turned face!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark:

This just may be the best RAW eva!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They should have Mark join the NEW DAY.*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The battle of African-Americans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark Henry was just a heel last week and a face a week before that.. Wtf... He changes more than big show and the bellas.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

that supa hot fire reference I love new day dkm did new day get new day rocks chants lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> Such a shame Sasha in on team ******



Titus has Champion potential. Let's hope WWE sees that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now all of them could reform Nation 3.0 (Nation 2.0 was when Rock led it, Nation 1.0 when Farooq led it).


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vince always puts all the Black ppl together smh.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE all about keeping black people together.


----------



## HonorableJay (Jun 11, 2015)

Mark Henry teams with PTP?

I guess Vince found out Bo Dallas isn't black.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Screw you too.


New Orleans >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Atlanta

Louisiana ftw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I markout when Sasha appeared on my tv screen


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Mark Henry face this week


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

8 Blacks on the cards. Now you can't say I done give everyone chances :vince5


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Atlanta needs to stay positive. Have you seen that place?


What's wrong with Atlanta? When is the last time you were actually here?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Obviously the Prime Time Player's tag partner is black lol...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Making moves with the world's strongest man :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Are any of the black guys doing anything? No? Good, just throw them together in some match so I don't have to think about booking them" :vince


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

No interracial mixing here!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Incoming Mark Henry heel turn...before turning back and finishing the match face. It's hard to tell or give a shit these days.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was kind of all over the place.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That was shite.I dont watch NXT and with the way the majority on this forum have been going on i was expecting far more than what i just seen. Honestly NXT could send a corpse up to the main roster and the majority on this forum would be spunking all over it


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright, let's predict the future of those three.

Sasha-Best diva for a long time.
Charlotte-She's garbage, but she's ric's son, so she'll get five titles.
Becky-The underrated, crowd favorite. Might win the belt once, but vince won't get behind her because she's talented.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/13/15*



Bayley <3 said:


> Because she is


She reminds me of my sister in law.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "The future of women's *wrestling*!"

Well, we know who's gonna get punished backstage for using a bad word on a PG show. 8*D

And look, Henry is a face again for no reason. :mj4


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


>


Lol I like new day so that would make me like them even more. Although I don't really want her paired with them


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So Henry's face this week kay


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why don't Vince just revive the Nation of Domination. 

Is he afraid it might produce another Rock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJQ said:


> "Are any of the black guys doing anything? No? Good, just throw them together in some match so I don't have to think about booking them" :vince


"Except Truth. He's got to get his heat back against Barrett."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Because this is black on black crime I'm envisioning this whole match as a fight on the streets. New Day would get WASHED:mj4

Titus would have Kofi ass clapping with Elroy Jetson in the future somewhere:lel


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Alright, let's predict the future of those three.
> 
> Sasha-Best diva for a long time.
> Charlotte-She's garbage, but she's ric's son, so she'll get five titles.
> Becky-The underrated, crowd favorite. Might win the belt once, but vince won't get behind her because she's talented.


How is Charlotte garbage? And I don't think she's Ric's son...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Alright, let's predict the future of those three.
> 
> Sasha-Best diva for a long time.
> Charlotte-She's garbage, but she's ric's son, so she'll get five titles.
> Becky-The underrated, crowd favorite. Might win the belt once, but vince won't get behind her because she's talented.


Sasha - Gonna make it bigtime
Charlotte - Gonna make it bigtime
Becky - Love her but she's being fed to Nikki or Eva Marie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Berlino said:


> That was shite.I dont watch NXT and with the way the majority on this forum have been going on i was expecting far more than what i just seen. Honestly NXT could send a corpse up to the main roster and the majority on this forum would be spunking all over it


 If you don't like it, why don't you quit bitching and stop watching


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Becky got a bigger reaction than Sasha and Charlotte :mark star in the making


Well, she is the hottest, and she is by far the best in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Alright, let's predict the future of those three.
> 
> Sasha-Best diva for a long time.
> Charlotte-She's garbage,* but she's ric's son*, so she'll get five titles.
> Becky-The underrated, crowd favorite. Might win the belt once, but vince won't get behind her because she's talented.


hh

Agreed on all.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Alright, let's predict the future of those three.
> 
> Sasha-Best diva for a long time.
> Charlotte-She's garbage, but she's ric's son, so she'll get five titles.
> Becky-The underrated, crowd favorite. Might win the belt once, but vince won't get behind her because she's talented.


They already took away Becky's cool look and gave her jobber gear.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Mark Henry face turn Outta No Where :ha


its just typical WWE







type booking


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So its obviousley NXT Womens Stable v Team Bella BG. Nikki goes over #LolNikkiWins


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Lol I like new day so that would make me like them even more. Although I don't really want her paired with them


No way do I want her paired with them!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *This is great and all but we just need to PRAY that Vince finally noticed women matter in sports and in pro wrestling.*


I still want Becky to win the NXT title, so I hope they go back and forth, if possible.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope all four NXT women stay up, Sasha loses title to Bayley at next Takeover, and they send down Nat, Alicia Fox, and Naomi after Summerslam to let them recoup on their characters.

Bout time some real legitimacy was brought to the big leagues.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


Where the hell is this from? So many absurdly great things going on here.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Up next on the Raw Equality hour,

Usos and hornswaggle vs Los matadores and el torito. Guest referee Zack Gowen.

Be a star folks.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

You americans :lana3 have way too much food commercials.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do crowds cheer for Steph/HHH/Vince? Never understand.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


What is that last gif from?

Edit: also, Kofi, I hear you with the du-rag in 2015


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well, she is the hottest, and she is by far the best in the ring.


I agree and at the end of the day looks mean the most to casual fans, so I see Becky having a nice career.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw has been very good. I don't get the same ppl who bitch and moan about the same thing. But expect something different every week lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I still want Becky to win the NXT title, so I hope they go back and forth, if possible.


*They can be like Owens.*


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

"NXT-Divas" It is "NXT-Women".... I hate it, that they call them always Divas-.-


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Heath V said:


> How is Charlotte garbage? And I don't think she's Ric's son...


Because he is garbage and looks like a man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Because this is black on black crime I'm envisioning this whole match as a fight on the streets. New Day would get WASHED:mj4
> 
> Titus would have Kofi ass clapping with Elroy Jetson in the future somewhere:lel


Brittle bone Titus :mj4. Him and Henry are old as hell and would get washed by Xavier alone, he'd outsmart them all. Maybe put a banana in a cage which would trap Titus and Henry. Darren Young :mj4


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The biggest thing I got from this, hopefully, is Bayley being in NXT still means she will be champ soon!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

I know I'm not the only black guy here, right?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Mark surprised himself that he won a match.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

One of them should win the title and rename it Women's Championship.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Where the hell is this from? So many absurdly great things going on here.


Street fighter IV tourney..
[YOUTUBE]nMgjHxDIXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> What is that last gif from?
> 
> Edit: also, Kofi, I hear you with the du-rag in 2015


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Because he is garbage and looks like a man.


Yawn... Clearly trolling and baiting.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Omg..Henry..Mark f'n Henry..comes full circle.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> If you don't like it, why don't you quit bitching and stop watching


I aint bitching about Raw.Im bitching at the majority on here who spunk over anything NXT send to the main roster.Charlotte looked dreadful.Delivered the worst drop kick i have ever seen


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

GM/Cadillac will never give WWE a car again .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *They can be like Owens.*


:jericho2 This is a very good point. Then Bayley can beat Becky eventually! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*My entire week has been made. I don't even need to watch the rest of the show. I'm so happy right now I don't know what else to say :mj2*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That caddy probably was special ordered, returned and wwe bought it for cheap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fucking again jesus


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> The biggest thing I got from this, hopefully, is Bayley being in NXT still means she will be champ soon!


Let's hope it won't be Dana winning the title soon...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

obviously new day is winning


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

These guys are collectively more entertaining than 95% of the rest of this show.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dance, my blacks, DANCE!
:vince5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> I know I'm not the only black guy here, right?


I woke up black this morning, still am.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That move at the end of the PTP's matches seem to be exclusively performed in the audience by drunk white guys and nerdy white kids.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Might Guy said:


> Brittle bone Titus :mj4. Him and Henry are old as hell and would get washed by Xavier alone, he'd outsmart them all. Maybe put a banana in a cage which would trap Titus and Henry. Darren Young :mj4


***** plz. Titus could take Kofi Kewn and Xaiver by himself. Big E might give Henry that work dude to speed and youth but Darren Young will put in work. :banderas


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why do crowds cheer for Steph/HHH/Vince? Never understand.


Really? Lol Vince is the man.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> No Bayley and why make *Sasha part of Team Ratchet?*


No she's not!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brock and Seth are killing it in this feud.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> What's wrong with Atlanta? When is the last time you were actually here?


Two months ago.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Evolution said:


> That move at the end of the PTP's matches seem to be exclusively performed in the audience by drunk white guys and nerdy white kids.


the cool white guys are dancing like Fandango.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> I know I'm not the only black guy here, right?


Nope.


Atlanta>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Louisiana btw. One city better than a whole state! Come at me bro!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Yawn... Clearly trolling and baiting.


Jericho tends to do that. You just gotta roll with him.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Meris said:


> Let's hope it won't be Dana winning the title soon...


Bayley better fuckin win it before she is called up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Really? Lol Vince is the man.


Maybe because despite characterization and angles. Theirs a healthy respect or HHH/Steph/Vince. For their staying power, and if it wasent for Vince their would be no WWE in the first place.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *My entire week has been made. I don't even need to watch the rest of the show. I'm so happy right now I don't know what else to say :mj2*


I'm with ya there.. That was the best divas moment since.. Well, I can't really remember the last time.. But, yeah. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lesnar/Rollins is actually a really good fued.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day Rocks New Day Rocks there winning this shit man if they don't I cant wait to see them snap Nation of domination


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Two months ago.


Ok. Seriously though, besides the bitchy women what's wrong with the city?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watertaco said:


> I know I'm not the only black guy here, right?


There's plenty of us here.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Because this is black on black crime I'm envisioning this whole match as a fight on the streets. New Day would get WASHED:mj4
> 
> Titus would have Kofi ass clapping with Elroy Jetson in the future somewhere:lel


Is it a coincidence that you only used smilies featuring black people laughing? If so I demand you apologize before Jesse Jackson runs rough shot on this place.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Bayley better fuckin win it before she is called up.


Bayley is my fav nxt diva . SO hope your right.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Jericho tends to do that. You just gotta roll with him.


I think you're right. :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times are Truth and Barrett going to face off:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I was only joking when I wrote Truth needed to get his heat back against Barrett.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh what an original match up this week.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Really???
Barret vs Truth again?!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Barrett should go to ROH or NJPW. I'm sure he'd be very much appreciated in those places.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, this match again


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Yawn... Clearly trolling and baiting.


Just stating facts.

Sorry your ego can't handle truth spitting.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

fpalm We can't even have a GOOD Raw without a bunch of jackass bitching. Smh.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Is it a coincidence that you only used smilies featuring black people laughing? If so I demand you apologize before Jesse Jackson runs rough shot on this place.


Jesse Jackson kicking in doors like:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Ok. Seriously though, besides the bitchy women what's wrong with the city?


You realize I'm kidding right?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

King Whats Up


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe because despite characterization and angles. Theirs a healthy respect or HHH/Steph/Vince. For their staying power, and if it wasent for Vince their would be no WWE in the first place.


100% agree. When Vince passes it's going to be a sickening sad day.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the point of this feud?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Truth vs Barrett again :ha


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit how many times are they gonna book this fucking match!?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Barrett vs Truth: Part 62 :mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

King Jobber needs to job his way back to TNA .


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, im finally at the pt where im positive 3 hrs is too long for raw

Raw used to be the best of the best. The flagship. Now you got crap angles and filler


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> You realize I'm kidding right?


Was hoping so, that's why I named bitchy women.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

...and then we have this :no:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The new piss break is Barrett
Wow.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL with his weekly British sport reference.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match AGAIN


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't believe that R-Truth is 43 years old. Pretty impressive if you ask me (srs).


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very good point from JBL...Andy Murray is Scottish again. Typical mentality.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Barrett should go to ROH or NJPW. I'm sure he'd be very much appreciated in those places.


ROH yeah, NJPW, not so much.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Imagine R-Truth being the first real black WWE champion.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

All the talent on NXT yet Barrett/Truth is a fued on Raw.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That Divas moment should've been the main event


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

R truth my .....! my day is made night


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why.... just... why....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why does Vince love this?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth with the win!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Barrett jobbing to Truth again :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Best thing in this discussion thread are the folks with the Bella or Bayley stuff on their profiles. Da real MVPs here. xD More keep coming up I swear. Like this up so I can befriend ya all.


Also FUCK R TRUTH.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I fucking knew the whole point of this match was to trade wins AGAIN.:lmao

*MID CARD HELL*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

And Barrett once again loses to The King


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth, beating Barrett multiple times in 2015.. Wew lawd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does the WWE bookers just do rock paper scissors before each match to pick the winner


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Why is this feud still going on?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heath V said:


> 100% agree. When Vince passes it's going to be a sickening sad day.


Your prob the only one who feels this way on this site lol.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL used to be brilliant on commentary, but he is terrible now. So, so awkward.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Once again, dance my blacks, DANCE!
:vince5


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This guy looks legit nuts from the face. Like he's on something.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Maintenance 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

he is not portraying racism in any way.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Truth.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Barrett losing clean to Truth fpalm. WWE is garbage


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This motherfucker literally shucked and jived.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

fpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Way is make your King in he Ring a joke, WWE. I really wanna know what they were thinking.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao I was only joking when I wrote Truth needed to get his heat back against Barrett.


Too late. You should have made that clear to Vinnie before he read your comment.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

I love this loony black man


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Garbage King Ron Killings


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shuckin' and jivin'. SMH, Truth, you're better than this.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Barrett. fpalm. It only seems like five years ago you were leading a revolution...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol vince loves r truth should of had him win in 2011 and be wwe champion


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Barrett jobbed to truth again!! Are you bloody kidding me? Lol. Barrett just go to another promotion your too good for Vince and his shit.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Saxton is so damn...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is r-truth still doing this


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

And a part of the crowd really cheers for this garbage?
Please... stop the feud and please no "King of the Ring" in the future...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That match sucked, but Truth is kinda funny!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> JBL with his weekly British sport reference.


He cant help it .He even mentioned Bartley Gorman last week


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Your prob the only one who feels this way on this site lol.


I've been watching since the 80's. The man is a true visionary and genious.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The only way I'll be interested in this angle is if Rusev superkicks Lana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth is guilty of regicide because he just killed the king gimmick, dead.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Why does this keep happening. R Truth needs to go away. Rusev needs to go away. Big Show needs to go away. Sheamus needs to go away. Kane needs to go away. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guess WWE is waiting to see if Ziggler re-signs or not


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in tears watching this filth


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Is JBL drunk?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

US open challenge :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Forgot about Cena.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

#popz

I love when Cena acts like he's drunk.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> why is r-truth still doing this


He's probably getting paid a fuck load of money, at least for his standards.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

GTFO Saxton, nobody likes you.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh hey, captain shovel is here.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

R truth I love you lol man I cant get enough of truth


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ken Anderson takes on John Cena's challenge.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on out, Cody Rhodes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - NXT DIVA TAKEOVER!!!!!*

trading wins the WWE midcard a circle road to


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Just noticed the stage is raised tonight


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - NXT DIVA TAKEOVER!!!!!*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Jesse Jackson kicking in doors like:


"No Jessie please, I swear I'm not racist! I've seen Twelve Years a Slave twice!"


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Does cena have HLA on the back of his shirt lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they do the fake out with Kevin Owens again...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That wasn't cringey at all from Cena.

Wonder who his opponent is tonight.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That black guy on Tough Enough sounds like an idiot.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

They don't even have Cena cut promos in the ring anymore. Not complaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> That black guy on Tough Enough sounds like an idiot.


He is a total dick and thinks he is better than everyone because he had a year in the indies and watches WWE more than everyone else


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Why does this keep happening. R Truth needs to go away. Rusev needs to go away. Big Show needs to go away. Sheamus needs to go away. Kane needs to go away. *


Rusev needs to go away?

Are you kidding me?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"You want some, come get some!" 

Enter Kevin Owens. 

Cena has had a great run with the U.S. strap, but I'm glad he'll be losing it at the right time to the right guy (Owens at Battleground).


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raise your hand if you think Tough Enough will be renewed

:ha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Cody as Cody Rhodes please, no more stardust


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did they really have to reboot the Fantastic Four? It seems that reboots that all that Hollywood can think of these days, nothing new.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Socko316 said:


> Does cena have HLA on the back of his shirt lol



Eric Bischoff would be so proud roud


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is a total dick and thinks he is better than everyone because he had a year in the indies and watches WWE more than everyone else


Thanks for the info.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cody Rhodes return?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Did they really have to reboot the Fantastic Four? It seems that reboots that all that Hollywood can think of these days, nothing new.


Yes or the rights were gong to revert back to marvel


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is a total dick and thinks he is better than everyone because he had a year in the indies and watches WWE more than everyone else


At first he was a favorite of mine because he actually watches wrestling/cares about "the business"... He's been getting on my nerves lately, though. I like the two big dudes that are left.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Did they really have to reboot the Fantastic Four? It seems that reboots that all that Hollywood can think of these days, nothing new.


I'm fine with them rebooting it. But seriously? They use that fucking song on the commercial? Makes it harder to take the movie seriously.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, so Rusev jobs again?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

No... No no no! Rusev needs wins!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

connormurphy13 said:


> Raise your hand if you think Tough Enough will be renewed
> 
> :ha












Raise your hands....I dare you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev, yes!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AGAIN. A FUCKING GAIN? 

We seen this shit 4 straight PPVs. Unbearable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Rusev.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh wow Rusev didn't job to Cena in weeks, better change that.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

There go Mr. Street Fighter IV right there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Did they really have to reboot the Fantastic Four? It seems that reboots that all that Hollywood can think of these days, nothing new.


F4 are my favorite superhero team ever, but casting that fucking guy with the super punchable face as Reed Richards has already ruined this film for me. 

Chick playing Sue is hot though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Another disappointment.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh no.... Rusev needs to job again?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev is just coming back and he's gets buried in his first match from injury :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

pass


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

**** yeah. Rusev's back in action!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So there's no one else back there?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

::makes fun of blondes::

::is with a blonde::


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So done.
:Out


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is the crowd screaming uSA. Summer Rae is American, and I'm sure Rusev is too. STupid fans.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Rusev jobbing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev just got back from injury and now they are going to have Cena re-bury him :mj2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> At first he was a favorite of mine because he actually watches wrestling/cares about "the business"... He's been getting on my nerves lately, though. I like the two big dudes that are left.


Mada impressed me a lot last show. I still like that MMA dude too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kevin, you're late for the fake out dude.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This shit again. fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Are they really making Kevin do this again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This again?

fpalm


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

French American dkm rusev


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Rusev


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"French American whatever" :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That stupid french american whatever he is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev is great :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev jobbing to Owens LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Stupid French American :lmao :lmao OMG RUSEV is officially my favorite Wrestler.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Are they wasting owens and rusev, fuck off


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

"stupid French American"...brilliant, lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Rusev! 

Stupid French American what ever you are! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU STOOPID FRENCH AMERICAN OR WHATEVER YOU ARE.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Fatal 4-way with Cesaro?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Kevin, you're late for the fake out dude.


Yeah, this crap is getting old. But lol at the "Lana wannabe".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rusev Zimmerman, what the fuck? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Rusev is just coming back and he's gets buried in his first match from injury :lmao


It makes no sense.

Rusev has been doing good work lately. I hope he's not pinned tonight. I don't care how good the match is.

Rusev is :lmao right now. 

Kevin Owens is killing it too. :lol

Cesaro! Yes!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

French-American :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rusev is gold. Lana wannabe!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"French-American whatever you are"

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> ::makes fun of blondes::
> 
> ::is with a blonde::


In Rusev's defense. If this was the ATtitude era, he was said instead of that stupid blonde. He was said "that stupid Bitch". 


LMAO, Stupid French Canadian whatever your name is. 


With your stupid first names, Kevin or Owens. 


Rusev vs Kevin Owens seem >>>> than Cena and .... Cesaro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple threat? Maybe Ziggler will make it a 4 way or tag match.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

tag team match yuck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's the real star of this damn program - Cesaro!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it every segment is written so that the ring turns into a fucking dog pile? 

How many bodies are they going to pile in there?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Fatal 4-way with Cesaro?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Headliner said:


> AGAIN. A FUCKING GAIN?
> 
> We seen this shit 4 straight PPVs. Unbearable.


First blacks now Bulgarians? 

Spike Lee is going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bayley <3 said:


> Cody as Cody Rhodes please, no more stardust


*Agreed. Cody needs this now and it is the best time to bring him back to his roots. To honor his dad especially. *


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Big pop for Cesaro.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

rusev has gotten better on the mic. Fatal 4 way at battleground. Cesaro takes the pin. Cena stays strong.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dat Ain't Cesaro.

IT'S TAZZ!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena wiith htat heelish look


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro to save the night?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ceasro got a pop? Damn.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone just see that Cena rapeface?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seems like Cesaro is more over than Owens....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro looking strong af. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro looking like Taz on stilts! :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The US title picture is awesome compared to the intercontinental.

Also I like how none of the 3 US title challengers are American.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro whooping everybody ass to get one more chance at the US title:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro vs Owens

Cesaro vs Rusev

Owens vs Rusev

What a series of matches those could be :Banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Somewhere in the back Teddy Long just punched a fool cause it's a Tag Team Match Playas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Still dying at "You stupid French American or whatever you are" :lmao :maury


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Rusev is f*cking amazing.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, open challenge has jumped the shark, sick of it now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Dat Ain't Cesaro.
> 
> IT'S TAZZ!


:bryanlol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev just shot up the ranks of WWE talent just with his Owens' joke.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cesaro looks naked with the shirt, tights, and no knee pads :lol :lol

Edit: well... Bottomless


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

"You stupid French American. Whatever you are."

Rusev keeps winning on the mic.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

So we get adverts literally every two minutes now? Fucking America.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

For real? Rusev, Owens and Cesaro starts a brawl and... commercials... just wow.
Rusev with a great promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BuzzKillington said:


> Seems like Cesaro is more over than Owens....


Owens kinda cooled off already. Hopefully he beats Cena clean for the US title to get back the momentum.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena runs away like a little bitch.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Somewhere in the back Teddy Long just punched a fool cause it's a Tag Team Match Playas


Maybe Triple Threat


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The US title competitors compared to the IC title competitors :lmao


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Dat Ain't Cesaro.
> 
> IT'S TAZZ!


This is exactly what I said when he entered

What are the odds :rollins


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Cesaro whooping everybody ass to get one more chance at the US title:lol


I'm here for it! It's about time that the WWE got serious about pushing Cesaro. :mark:

But did anyone see that creeper look on John Cena's face as he was looking on from outside the ring? :lol

This has been a great RAW so far. I'm loving it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Agreed. Cody needs this now and it is the best time to bring him back to his roots. To honor his dad especially. *


Yet 6 weeks from now, some people on here will be complaining how Cody is boring and needs to go back to Stardust.

The masses will never be pleased.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

To me, US Title seems like the most prestigious title at the moment.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens/Cesaro/Rusev could be an incredible triple threat match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Anyone just see that Cena rapeface?


:curry2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev just shot up the ranks of WWE talent just with his Owens' joke.


I've decided that Rusev is definitely an A+ playa.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seriously what is going on here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Cena runs away like a little bitch.


To be fair if people are going to fight for a chance to face me, why interrupt them?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Why is it every segment is written so that the ring turns into a fucking dog pile?
> 
> How many bodies are they going to pile in there?


getting all of the IWC faves out there in one match and out of the way LOL


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

hopefully Cesaro will be added to the Battleground Match.
He deserves it.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

US title > IC title and it's not even close. The IC title scene is a fucking joke right now, while the US is way more interesting, just for the fact that Cesaro and Owens are in it.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Triple threat!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this show Swerved! :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oooh...it's a match to see who gets to lose to Cena tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev has shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

So a joke and shoes! My new favorite WWE guy!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Catching up on RAW. So far best parts were Divas (what?) and New Day's intro promo. Sounds like Rusev iw facing Cena again.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> US title > IC title and it's not even close. The IC title scene is a fucking joke right now, while the US is way more interesting, just for the fact that Cesaro and Owens are in it.


To be fair, it would be a lot better right now if Daniel Bryan was still champion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Good Guy :cena3 gets the unfair advantage of wrestling a guy that already had a match

#WWELogic :ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uppercut!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is Owens in a number one contenders match to face Cena tonight when he faces Cena on Sunday?

Should be a good triple threat match, but that seems a bit odd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So good to see Rusev back in the ring again. Cena on commentary again zzzz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev has shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:
> 
> So a joke and shoes! My new favorite WWE guy!



Apparently in Bulgaria you are allowed to wear shoes in Russia not so much :lana


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Owens look like he was sitting in that ring corner waiting for Rikishi's stinkface.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :curry2


_'The time is now...'_


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Won't hide behind a political shield" :cena4


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Let's go Cena chants???????????


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, 3 way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena is great on commentary.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Love Cesaros running corner uppercuts. 

And Russev needs to be bare foot again. Makes him more of an animal.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sidewinder suplex?


By RUSEV?


That french american whatever he is just cried.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Not feelin this


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wait so is Rusev facing Ziggler at Battleground? I'm so confused by them mixing up some of their big feuds on the go home show.

How the hell are they supposed to fill the next 45 mins (not counting Brock/Rollins)


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Apparently in Bulgaria you are allowed to wear shoes in Russia not so much :lana


I don't know why, but the use of the Lana smiley made me laugh hysterically.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

There seems to be a real gas shortage in the ring.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro you beast!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wow, fuck these fans. Lets go Cena chants...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is so amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd doing the Cena chants. If you want Cesaro to get pushed more, you gotta cheer for him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NXT Takeover Brooklyn poster looks awesome like this match.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cesaro is fucking top tier main event material.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena sounding neutral on commentary and still comes off as a dick


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

mgman said:


> There seems to be a real gas shortage in the ring.


To be fair, gas prices did go up recently.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good thing Cena isn't in this great match.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

As consistent as Cena is on the mic, he is EXTREMELY boring in commentary...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Cena sounding neutral on commentary and still comes off as a dick


:lol This!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro tearing it up in this match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena sucking up, shut the hell up lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just turned on Raw, wow, what a match!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Cesaro is fucking top tier main event material.


All 3.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This hasn't had half the time as the tag team match, but has been sixty seven times more entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Super Athlete vs the Stupid French-American Whatever He Is wens2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Holy shit Cesaro! :mark:

The damn MVP of this match!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shit that suplex.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Human Suplexpede


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cesaro is a beast!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Always like to see that three-man German Suplex :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CESARO IS THE FUCKING MAN.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Give this guy a title please!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swiss Superman!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Doesn't connect with the crowd" FUCK you Vince.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ Cesaro!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Suplex City.
All three deliver a great match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy Suplex, Batman!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Cesaro never ceases to impress me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That double german spot was amazing! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is one of the GOAT's in the ring. Fite me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

He just can't connect he is just to Swiss :cesaro


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Goddamn Cesaro!!!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is an awesome match for Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So at this point why isn't Cesaro holding the IC title since Cena has the US title?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Cesaro in full on indy mode right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro looking to give Bork a run for his money as master and ruler of Suplex City. :lelbrock

AND DAT CORKSCREW PLANCHA TO FOLLOW IT UP! :O


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Europeans showing how it's done :clap
Owens too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro, the true best big man in the company.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro is a fucking Swiss God.

I've never seen someone 6'5 do the shit he can do.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I've always been a storyline >> workrate guy, but matches like this are amazing.

Hey, if WWE isn't going to create compelling storylines, at least we've been getting solid matches :shrug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm on the 'Fuck vanilla midgets' bandwagon.

These 3 are the fucking truth.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn, Owens landed right on Rusev's face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Raw Thread - Truth Setting Blacks Back 70 Years*

Swiss French Canadian and Russian.

That's an Arby's sandwich not a match! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

To say Cesaro is grasping this opportunity is an understatement.

He's always been good, but this last 3 weeks have been special.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro is connecting with the crowd. Vince you officially have no excuses. Other then his shitty mic skills of course lol.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative rn:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> "Doesn't connect with the crowd" FUCK you Vince.


You seem to forget he's Swiss.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The title of the thread :ha

Truth Setting Blacks back 70 Years


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ceasaro shits all over Owens everyday of the week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So at this point why isn't Cesaro holding the IC title since Cena has the US title?


:vince5: "Because that would be giving the fans what they want instead of what I want, damn it!"


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy shit!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cesaro's a freak, in a positive way.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> WWE Creative rn:


This!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't really call them "boots", michael.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Standing Suplex on Rusev!!??? CESARO!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

time make Cesero IC champion


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God damn Cena is boring me and ruining this otherwise good match for me


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm on the 'Fuck vanilla midgets' bandwagon.
> 
> These 3 are the fucking truth.


Aren't you a Punk mark doe?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> To say Cesaro is grasping this opportunity is an understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> He's always been good, but this last 3 weeks have been special.



Not sure what more Cesaro and Dean Ambrose can do to prove they are/have grabbed the brass ring


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is fucking amazing, pisses me off that these idiots can't give him a legit push into main event territory. He backs up his power, doesn't need a million nicknames.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't believe how bland Cena sounds on commentary, it's actually quite shocking to hear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truly an amazing specimen.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

If this isn't grabbing the brass ring, i don't know what is.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro needs to start using the Jack Knife Powerbomb as his finisher


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goddamn Cena. We all know you can talk better than this. We've all fucking seen it. Mic skills are probably your fucking best quality. Fucking try at least, goddamn it!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesar looks to be getting some rub, he deserves it, the man has taken everything he has been given and fucking made something of it. And considering Tyson almost died or became a quadriplegic, he deserves the chance to make something of the opportunity he's being given rn.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Turn away from my tv for like 30 seconds...were they legit just slapping each other for a second there? :mj4


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol

Cesaro bitch slapping Owens. He is in God mode right now. This is match of the night. Owens, Cesaro and Rusev are killing it.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Wait what?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Cesaro's a freak, in a positive way.



And maybe in other ways to, who knows :cesaro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> Aren't you a Punk mark doe?


He isn't vanilla or a midget, so.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great.

THIS IS WHAT RAW SHOULD BE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...Owens is a cowardly bitch now?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens just b!tich slapped! E.Honda style!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Owens getting smart and leaving.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ceasaro as always putting in dat work. Epic match but it should be someone else in the third position.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:vince$


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A Cesaro/Owens fued could be amazing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

More terrible booking of Owens WTF


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Seriously Kevin? You're just gonna run away? Way to ruin you're credibility.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro in New Japan :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev better not lose his first match back, the guy has been incredible alongside cesaro and owens


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A heel vs heel vs heel match is over as hell. Shows how bad the babyfaces are.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So...Owens is a cowardly bitch now?


So dumb


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Owens refuses to take the pin, walks away instead, LMAO


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He isn't vanilla or a midget, so.....


True but people usually clump him together with vanilla midgets.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never said this EVER but I honestly think cesaro is so damn good in the ring people won't care how he is on the mic THIS DUDE IS THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE COMPANY HANDS DOWN AND IT'S NOT CLOSE. No one can touch him in the ring not rollins not ambrose not neville NO ONE.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Really is amazing how fast Owens is now a WWE superstar and not just some new guy. 

And Cesaro. OH. MY. GOD. 

Fuck giving him a belt. He should just carry an actual brass ring around and issue open challenges for it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens walking away from a match again. This is how WWE books heels. Told ya'll.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens with that heel work. Clever.

He won't look weak when he beats Cena for the title on Sunday.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Good Triple Threat Match. Too much talent in that ring.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Everything revolving around the U.S. Title has been the best stuff on Raw in months. From Neville's debut up until now... It's all been so good.

Hell has frozen over


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> And maybe in other ways to, who knows :cesaro


sign me up to find out man lol. I have a heavy crush rn.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This match is incredible.

Also, so is Mr Robot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Cesaro needs to start using the Jack Knife Powerbomb as his finisher


Only if he calls it the swiss army knife powerbomb.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is it just me but is Owens loosing his heat. Needs to make an impact on Smackdown if hes booked, to get that heat back before BG.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> True but people usually clump him together with vanilla midgets.


Understood.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This triple threat, plus we have the US open challenge...










Das it mane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> Seriously Kevin? You're just gonna run away? Way to ruin you're credibility.


Except he's got a locked-in title match at the ppv, and considering he had to damn near kill Cena it makes sense he doesn't think he can win with all the abuse he's taken. Or he could run in at the last second and get a flash pin? Either or.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> A heel vs heel vs heel match is over as hell. Shows how bad the babyfaces are.


Cesaro is a face atm I think. He turned in the feud with New Day.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*OHHH I KNOW, owens will come back and steal the pin LOL
*
CALLING it now, on cesaro


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Seriously Kevin? You're just gonna run away? Way to ruin you're credibility.



It works in the story in this instance. Owens has a title match on Sunday guaranteed.

So he bails on this, and in theory, will come back and wreck the title match tonight.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Both of these guys need a win this is so hard to choose.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I guess it's official, US open challenge is the best thing on RAW since like ever. 3 men fighting for a title shot. Could you imagine?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well shit Cesaro, that springboard uppercut thing was gorgeous. I may not be a fan of his on the mic, but fuck if he's not a great wrestler. I bow.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cena is such a boring commentator lmfao.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That spin uppercut.. Amazing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Owens is surely stealing this match, huh?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yikes...took a tumble there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OUUCHHHHH


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whoa! That didn't look good.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is beautiful


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They are wrestling their asses off. This is awesome.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

He killed him!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Holy crap I need a gif of that!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure I remember anyone being as boring on commentary as Cena. Wow.

Cesaro doesn't need good mic skills, he tells his story in the ring. He can put on a masterclass.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

We're watching art in that ring right now.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The difference between Owens and Rollins is that there's a method to Owens's heelish tactics. He doesn't need the match tonight as he must rest up and get set for BG, where he will most likely take the title clean.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jesus..Cena is a damn robot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena bragging that he is going to wreck one of 2 guys that are going through a war right now

:cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except he's got a locked-in title match at the ppv, and considering he had to damn near kill Cena it makes sense he doesn't think he can win with all the abuse he's taken. Or he could run in at the last second and get a flash pin? Either or.


True. I feel like it just makes him look bad to just run a away like a wimp when he just came in whining about how he wants a match. He's not supposed to be a wimp.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bend the fucking knee to King Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> True. I feel like it just makes him look bad to just run a away like a wimp when he just came in whining about how he wants a match. He's not supposed to be a wimp.


Plus, this isn't the first time Owen's has walked away from a match. This is how WWE books heels.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wooooot Daniel Bryan's MOVE! DBry is the first one that used it in WWE remember that.Who is this random guy you keep making up called Krispin?*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev and cesaro are remarkable talents


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Jesus..Cena is a damn robot



Cena is just promoting USA's new show Mr.Robot

Ultimate company guy :cena6


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Neither deserves to lose in this match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How the hell do we have Ryback/Big show as the IC title feud, but THIS is for a title shot?

Fuck you vince mcmahon, fuck you and your idiot wife and your milf daughter.

Push Cesaro and fire Reigns you senile old cunt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Cena is just promoting USA's new show Mr.Robot
> 
> Ultimate company guy :cena6


:vince$ That's my boy!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> True. I feel like it just makes him look bad to just run a away like a wimp when he just came in whining about how he wants a match. He's not supposed to be a wimp.


There's a difference in being a wimp and being cautious because he didn't expect to face two guys.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Put the IC title on Cesaro already!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

how has antonio/alexander not happened yet


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWING! Sharpshooter!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That front row, tapping the barricade. :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro vs Lesnar. Do it. Summerslam.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What? Since when?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A lot of talk about Cesaro, deservedly so, but this is a fantastic first match back for Rusev.

I'm almost certain Rusev's wearing boots because he's got some sort of strapping on his ankle, which makes it even more impressive.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev and cesaro are both main event talents. If vince wasent a fucking fossel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Cesaro, he just went from the bottom of my favorites list up towards the top. Great stuff.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro is a fucking machine.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

if this is no dq then why have none of the heels tried to use foreign objects or cheat like crazy..??

WWE logic..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

<3 this match so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn torrential rain here in GB right now may have to step away from this match to build an ark :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Match of the Year candidate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course we get such a great match with a flat finish:lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That match was boss!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Owens to come out and beat the shit out of Rusev and Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cesaro's new gimmick is putting on super long matches where he ultimately loses.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What a shitty finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

great match


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Kick right to the face? That was clearly his chest, Cole.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fuck was the end of that match? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Rusev! Shoes and all.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

WHY DID THEY MAKE CESARO LOSE?!??!?!?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Incredible match, Rusev is a monster


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Weakass finish.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Fantastic match, this has been a great show so far.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was fuckin fantastic. Better than any of the Cesaro/Cena matches.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

THAT WAS THE FINISH?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh the match is after this match. I was getting ready to say. Owens, Cena and.... Rusev. Thank fucking god.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lel, good match but weak ass finish.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great fucking match!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does that en the match when Cesero kicked 'out of finshers against Cena LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

how does this NOT make Cena look like an opportunist?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right that was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Endless props to both men there. Incredible match. I've been pulling for Rusev since he debuted, this is exactly why.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like WWE booked this RAW better than the upcoming PPV and the past PPV.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cesaro should have been taken out with a stronger finisher... Come on that was a kick to the chest.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They had the crowd in the palm of their fucking hands. a hellishly loud 'TAP TAP TAP' chant ... god, that was so wonderful.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

PUSH CESARO!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Now Cena fights the winner in Raw? Lol da fuq? That's fair. And Owens still fights Cena Sunday? Makes total sense...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing match. How long was it? 30 minutes?

I don't really care who won, they're not beating Cena tonight anyway lol.

I'm actually kind of happy Rusev didn't lose his first match back, I never like that.

Unbelievable performance from Cesaro.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is a bitch ass. He is going to fight him after he had that long ass match?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Terrible commentary. Who cares about the finish on _tv_.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

B. [R] said:


> WHY DID THEY MAKE CESARO LOSE?!??!?!?


CESARO ≠ CONNECTION

:vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Match was pretty damn good. People will overrate it because Cesaro was in it, but still damn good, dare I say great. I would expect no less from the men involved.

Cesaro fought Cena two weeks in a row and dominated that match...can't believe ya'll are complaining after he was allowed this showing. :mj4


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

To all the people who compare Cena to Goku & Superman, Goku would give Rusev a senzu bean so he could fight at full strength.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This isn't very fair to Rusev, that was a grueling match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The match deserved a stronger finish. Cena better not be fighting Rusev next. Like, damn.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

After all the shit Cesaro hit on Rusev..He loses to a fucking superkick? Lame as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

B. [R] said:


> WHY DID THEY MAKE CESARO LOSE?!??!?!?



B/c he is Swiss :cesaro

Side note: anyone else find it a little funny that the 3 people vying for a UNITED STATES title match are Bulgarian, Swiss, and Canadian? :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm all in for Cesaro to win the Royal Rumble now. 

i have so many contenders in my head now.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

So mutch talent in the US title picture.
And the IC title is just awful, really strange. Cesaro with huge pops today, but I guess he still "doesn't connect". Just give this guy a manager and he is money.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is this match happening right after the fist match, don't they usually make it at the end of the night lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Top-tier match, but why did they make Cesaro lose? Everything he's put into this match shows just how untapped his potential is in the WWE. This guy's legitimacy is through the roof.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread - Truth Setting Blacks Back 70 Years*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Now Cena fights the winner in Raw? Lol da fuq? That's fair. And Owens still fights Cena Sunday? Makes total sense...


There's bound to be some Tom Foolery in this next match. 


Surprise me WWE and let Rusev beat Cena, wins the US championship so he can face Kevin Owens at Battleground. 

^
Most prominent booking move, it probably would have happened in WWE's past, but certainly not today.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

It wasn't wrong for rusev to win against Cesaro they both are in the same boat .. And both are over so , and he beat him with that move because there is no other way rusev can beat him unless he uses the accolade and they don't want him to tap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Match was pretty damn good. People will overrate it because Cesaro was in it, but still damn good, dare I say great. I would expect no less from the men involved.
> 
> Cesaro fought Cena two weeks in a row and dominated that match...can't believe ya'll are complaining after he was allowed this showing. :mj4


Oh stop it. It was a great match because CESARO IS FUCKING INCREDIBLE but the other two guys were great as well.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Match was pretty damn good. People will overrate it because Cesaro was in it, but still damn good, dare I say great. I would expect no less from the men involved.


Thwaggs, I love ya, but if you event think that match was less than 4.5 stars you need to see a doctor because you're hallucinating.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a back and forth match. Gj boys.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Lame finish, but at least the match was great. Further proving that everyone in the IC title scene is a geek.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> After all the shit Cesaro hit on Rusev..He loses to a fucking superkick? Lame as fuck.


Rusev's finishers are that kick and the Accolade. Better to get pinned than tap like everyone else.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm actually glad the match ended there, maybe this will bring some finishing "power" to the Super Kick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Meris said:


> So mutch talent in the US title picture.
> And the IC title is just awful, really strange. Cesaro with huge pops today, but I guess he still "doesn't connect". Just give this guy a manager and he is money.


He should have gotten Lana not Dolph.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

MY GAWD WHAT AN AWESOME RAW!!!!!! From brock [Anything with brock is golden].
To that divas segment that still has me humming!!!! And the ownes/cesaro/rusev match!!!!

And even the lesser matches were not teribble. If not decent. Cannot wait for the contract signing
between brock and rollins. I hope shit goes down and goes down good!!!!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread - Truth Setting Blacks Back 70 Years*

Cena bout to overcome them odds


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao rusev throwing something at cena


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

If Rusev starts dominating Cena here....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Owens for the DQ.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Man, they had them pounding on the barricade yelling tap. So so good. 

Put me in for Cesaro winning the Rumble


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Da fuck is wrong with people on this site. .Quality match with a clean pin at the end of it for a change.People just moan at anything


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you people expecting better than the person who took the WWE championship off of Rey Mysterio an hour after he won it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jhunt said:


> I'm actually glad the match ended there, maybe this will bring some finishing "power" to the Super Kick.


Are you serious :lmao. Owens did 2 superkicks in the match. Ziggler is gonna come back and do 5 superkicks per match to make up for lost time.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is acting like a heel fuck off


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SummerRae, why didn't you give Rusev some Gatorade during the commercial break? :costanza

Look at him, he looks exhausted.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should have gotten Lana not Dolph.


It's actually kind of shocking how much sense that would make. I can't believe I never thought that.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

If Cesaro won over the crowd before, THAT was definitely the exclamation point. I really hope that match makes him, I wouldn't have been mad with the finish if it looked better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that finish to Cesaro/Rusev was weak


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They should give the divas an entire hour of this show because at least they are entertaining and interesting. Rusev totally ruined what was an epic match and would have been better without him in it and now another lame repeat match with Cena lol.*


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Why is Cena such a heel in this segment?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev is a fucking boss. Had that hard match and now takes on superman.

And he's a heel? This is classic babyface behavior.

Cena's the fucking heel, licking his chops to wrestle a beaten down man.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So exhausted.

Must. Stay. Awake.

Normally I don't say that for Raw.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Once again Rusev is being portrayed as the sympathetic babyface.


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the closest you'll get to seeing heel Cena ring psychology.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly the US title is so good right now and has such a good long term outlook with Cena/Cesaro/Owens that the IC title can go away and I'd be happy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Babyface Rusev


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev looks like a striaght up face here.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This is going to get Rusev sympathy as a man who won't give up. Don't they want him as a brutal heel? Looool


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel bad for Rusev having to go back to shitty Dolph Ziggler after working with these three guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SolidSCB said:


> If Rusev starts dominating Cena here....



But if Rusev doesn't start dominating Cena, what odds will there be to overcome? :cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just turn him already, jeez.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I actually liked that ending. One thing I miss about older wrestling (particularly ECW) is when matches end off an unexpected move. It's more realistic than having to do your "special move" to win.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lana to come out and save Rusev, begging for Cena to stop, making them both babyfaces.

:vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HAHAHAH!!!! That counter was awesome!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*KILL HIM RUSEVVVVVVVVVV*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev...........CRRRUUUUUUSSSHHHHH!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The Accolade used to be the strongest finisher until Cena started to counter by powering out like that.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Really Owens can fuck off now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The defacto face turn of Rusev continues :ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh no, it's Owens...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup....called it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KO, that dick.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Good that they protected Rusev atleast.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Benoit!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Great counter :lmao


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, that was good booking for Rusev.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

okay fuck off owens, sick of this fat fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kevin Owens is sounding kind of stalkerish


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This better not mean Owens is losing at the PPV


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Well this was easy to see coming


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TripleG said:


> HAHAHAH!!!! That counter was awesome!


It was! :mark: 
And here comes Kevin Owens.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well Owens needed his heat back somehow. Good stuff.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Good finish, Rusev protected.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Owens doesn't give a fuck. Heel or face. That's his title


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev > Beer Belly


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

best performance of cena's career


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Perfect ending.

Everything about this has been perfect (yes, even the end to the triple threat.. My opinion on that is in my last post).

Amazing segment(s)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah but Kevin Owens just hit Rusev , so he better be ready for what Rusev will do next


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That segment was booked to fucking perfection. No way Vince was involved in booking that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More excellent heel work from Owens wens2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Not winning at Battleground ... winning at Summerslam though, i'm almost certain for that one.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Owens has to win at BG. 

Sets up feuds with so many people now..

Zayn
Nevill 
Cesaro
Rusev

And can continue with Cena


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Kevin Owens' heel work is absolutely excellent.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I have gotten so much enjoyment from the past... 45 minutes or so tonight. Great booking and in ring action. Love it. So much.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Very pleased that Rusev is still being booked strong. He's going to crush Ziggler when he returns.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck off Owens .Boring fat out of shape prick


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WE WANT CODY!*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see Owens as the champ.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet it's something stupid.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Are you serious :lmao. Owens did 2 superkicks in the match. Ziggler is gonna come back and do 5 superkicks per match to make up for lost time.


Yes I am, so what ?
He did the superkick after they were exausted and beaten up, it's not that stupid.
But hey, it's not like HBK used a Super Kick as a finisher or anything.
If they valued it once, why not twice ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jesus, Arby's has a BLT with a pound of bacon on it :lol

'Murica roud


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Did they change KO's music? Also Cena win confirmed, I think KO is done because of that merchandising issue, ever since then he has basically been booked to lose momentum.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That wasn't WWE. No way.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

something tells me that Rollins' world is about to come crashing down about his ears. oops.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn what a series of segments this has been.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Rise said:


> Did they change KO's music? Also Cena win confirmed, I think KO is done because of that merchandising issue, ever since then he has basically been booked to lose momentum.


His music is the same. What merchandise issue?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope Brock destroys this contract signing.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens & Rusev booked to perfection tonight.

Love Cesaro as well but someone had to lose that match, incredible showing from him again though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus, Arby's has a BLT with a pound of bacon on it :lol
> 
> 'Murica roud


Between that, the hot dog pizza and the hot dog/potato chip hamburger I can hear America's arteries clogging.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I have gotten so much enjoyment from the past... 45 minutes or so tonight. Great booking and in ring action. Love it. So much.



Been awhile I could say a solid 90 minutes straight of Raw has been entertaining.

Thank God that Orton/Flyback v Sheamus/Big Shoe match was the first match.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus, Arby's has a BLT with a pound of bacon on it :lol
> 
> 'Murica roud


I ate 2 BLTs today lol. Not the Arby's one though. Last time I ate at Arby's I got that weird brisket thing they have.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Would love Owens winning at BG and then 4 way @ Summer Slam. Owens vs Cena vs Rusev vs Cesaro would be really great.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus, Arby's has a BLT with a pound of bacon on it :lol
> 
> 'Murica roud


God bless the U-S-OF....



*Sorry, I couldn't finish that sentence because all those Arby's BLT's have clogged my arteries and now I'm out of breath.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus, Arby's has a BLT with a pound of bacon on it :lol
> 
> 'Murica roud












Sweet Baby Jesus! I can already feel my heart stopping.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Have KO win at Battleground, then feud with everyone... Russev, Cena, Cesaro, whenever Zayn comes up.

Russev should destroy Ziggler this weekend to end that feud, then have Russev/KO for the title at Summerslam. I wouldn't mind a 4-way match with Cesaro and Cena, but that's stretching the roster a bit thin for such a big PPV.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't fucking till the day Cody resurfaces on WWETV as Cody Rhodes.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DAMN LITA YOU SO FINE


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I have gotten so much enjoyment from the past... 45 minutes or so tonight. Great booking and in ring action. Love it. So much.


If I still had Facebook, I'd actually click "yes" on that "Did you like Raw" poll. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if the TE people are here why isn't Booker T on commentary?

Not that I am complaining


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Did I miss Stardust's return or something??

WWE.com said he was back tonight..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lita! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice haven't seen Lita's Tron in awhile


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> His music is the same. What merchandise issue?


Some issue with his last company, they can still make and sell action figures (maybe other products?) of him, but they will be Kevin Steen of course. Vince not happy.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Mmmmmm, Lita. Would still smash now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lita :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LITA!  Psyched to meet her next month. Fuck yeah.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LITA!!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Screw you WWE! You knew I wouldn't watch this segment without Lita!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lita still has one of the greatest themes in history.

And, despite being forty or so, she's hot as the sun.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello awkward mic work my old friend...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

WWE pulling out the stops to get people interested in Tough Enough by having them on Raw.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Love Lita


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev interferes at Battleground. Owens wins title at Summerslam.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Aaaaaaw. That pop for Lita.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> DAMN LITA YOU SO FINE



Lita needs to do another live sex celebration right now bama4


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>'the legendary billy gunn'
>'legendary'
>'billy gunn'


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Tough Enough is flopping so hard that they've got to pimp it out on RAW. It's good to see Lita though.

That pop for ZZ. :banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YOU SCREWED MATT


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh noes... Tough enough segment... Most likely even worse then Barret/Truth...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry I don't care about Tough Enough


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The most over WWE female wrestler of all time.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dat Patrick pop


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That pop for Patrick hahaha


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Patrick with a pop LOL


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd cheered that asshole.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro's great but he hasn't done anything we haven't seen yet. Another good match under his belt but another loss and it seems he is going nowhere. It's stagnating, he's not looking good nor is he looking bad.

Rusev was the star of that segment though easily. Great display from all four involved.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do these people have last names?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Time to plug some failing shows!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Giorgia is smokin hot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damnnnnn Patrick gets a pop!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Patrick winning it all


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ZZ with that pop!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> That segment was booked to fucking perfection. No wayVince was involved in booking that.


I agree.

The problem with the super kick finish is one of the announcers shoud, and lucha undergrounds would have pointed out that after such a hard match, a hard kick to the chest sucks all the air out the lungs, plenty to get a 3 count. Getting your wind knocked out can put you down long enough for a pin


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never seen this Chelsea girl on Tough Enough? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they play dumb with Chelsea.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Do these people have last names?


No because then the creepers show up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ZZ wit that pop :Oooh


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Patrick is over already? lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ZZ MONSTER POP LOLOL AND A CHANT HAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a waste of time, but at least we got to see Lita.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> >'the legendary billy gunn'
> >'legendary'
> >'billy gunn'


:trips3 Friends that runs companies.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That twat named Patrick gets a pop? You've got to be kidding me.

ZZ tho roud


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

What did Patrick do? Why is he an asshole?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

ZZ is the only interesting person there. The rest are dull as can be in my opinion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really there is a need to reset the Wyatt/Reigns stuff AGAIN?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ZZ getting better pops than some on the main roster :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ZZ pop! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soooo many recaps.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Are we still getting Cody?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> I've never seen this Chelsea girl on Tough Enough? lol


She was just added because that blonde girl quite.

She is a plant, she was daniel bryans shrink on raw last year LOL


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> I've never seen this Chelsea girl on Tough Enough? lol


She's just joined to replace the girl who quit the show. Apparently she is the one who played Daniel Bryan's physical therapist when Steph was feuding with Brie.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Only Patrick and ZZ with any real reaction... No wonder. Patrick acting like a WWE fan and ZZ being silly.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Get ZZ out of here, man.

I like his passion, but having the days of Santino, Hornswoggle, and people dressed as bunnies behind us, I don't want to have to deal with whatever his gimmick would be.

... Joining the Wyatt family could be cool.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Patrick getting a pop surprised me. Tanner getting the most heat is interesting. And ZZ getting the biggest reaction by far is no surprise.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> WWE pulling out the stops to get people interested in Tough Enough by having them on Raw.


I'm not surprised, they've done this with the past Tough Enough contestants.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Those TE competitors look so awkward just clapping and standing on the stage


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Ambrose appear yet?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Sara Lee looked hot.

Don't watch TE so 1st time seeing her.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck does Stardust still exist.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> She was just added because that blonde girl quite.
> 
> She is a plant, she was daniel bryans shrink on raw last year LOL


Holy shit you're right! Mind = blown!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Noooo


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They're still going with this gimmick :fpalm

SMFH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stardust is on screen. 

That means business is about to go belly up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody back to be a face due to his father's death yet he still ain't going to do SHIT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stardust would be awesome if they gave him something to do.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stardust is just bad.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rest in rip.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

how ya going to keep cody a heel lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol

And just as I was saying that ZZ would have a bad gimmick... This


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is the WWE serious? This is how they bring back Cody Rhodes? fpalm


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

dude wtf bring back cody I like star dust but u had the chance to turn him face df is he rambling on


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Stardust promo is a good way to tell kids not to drop acid

Though glad the Stardust character is staying heel, I guess we will see how it works


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

JESUS CHRIST WHY ARE YOU STILL DOING THIS TO CODY...

I swear to God so shameless :tripsscust


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> No because then the creepers show up


Mmmmmmmmmm Giorgia


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, I wish they were bringing him back as Cody Rhodes. Or bring him back as Stardust but without the makeup and weirdo gimmick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord Arrow is going to kick his ass isn't he?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

One way or another, good to see Cody back! I always liked him.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Disappointed that Cody is still Stardust. He's so much better than that gimmick IMO.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Stardust would be awesome if they gave him something to do.


But what though? What could he do? He cuts Bray Wyatt promos that mean nothing.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stardust's promo is about as coherant as any Bray Wyatt promo.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

They're going to have Cody lose on his first match back aren't they?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just get Stardust as a villain on Arrow for fuck sake :HA


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They still are going with the goofy Stardust angle. 


Still don't get why he only worn this attire once.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Straight outta' the comics eh?


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, it isn't the Cody I wanted to see, but welcome back Cody.

I've missed him tons.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What a joke.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cody gives some of the most interesting promos. Dude could be a legit stage actor.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> And just as I was saying that ZZ would have a bad gimmick... This


He could be ZZ Wyatt


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

From the Todd father to Stardust. Fuck this pussy shit.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

When Brock said weasel, he reminded me of John Boy from Love/Hate.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Surprised by some of the reactions the contestants are getting. But hell it shows theres
interest in the future of wwe. 

And damn LITA!!!! Lookin good gurl!!
Veganism has done you good!!!!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope the crowd chants Dusty, and we see Stardust start to 'snap out of it'....but unlikely


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Is Twisted Tea any good or is it some shit like Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cody doing himself a bit of a goldust impression there  nice. 

But dusty's kids shouldn't be fighting ...  

(am I the only one who liked the graphic, and doesn't mind something there for the kids that we can enjoy too. These two guys are great wrestlers)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, they're really painting Neville as this comic book dude. Serious business, y'all, taking over the comic book world! :vince$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Has Neville stopped being the NEW SENSATION yet?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is there some rule in WWE that Rhodes family members are not allowed to win world titles or something. Is it in the corporate charter?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He could be ZZ Wyatt


Haha, I actually mentioned that earlier. That could be interesting. "People didn't take me seriously. People didn't understand me. Bray was the only one that got me", etc etc


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The view never changes" line was a nice little tribute to Dusty, by Cody.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought this graphic comic version looked pretty fresh tbh.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

I hate every asshole that thinked the Stardust Character would be awesome. Go Fuck Yourselfs.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stardust 
:Out


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I was really hoping the Stardust gimmick would be gone.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> Disappointed that Cody is still Stardust. He's so much better than that gimmick IMO.


Cody Rhodes is a holdover from that 2008-2011 era where WWE debuted plain looking guys with no gimmicks and just expected them to get over.

Cody Rhodes isn't exciting enough on his own to get over, he needs a hook or specific character/gimmick. I'm not saying it's the Stardust gimmick but it is better than him just being Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Cody Rhodes is amazing.


Yup but looks like they're gonna keep him shackled under this gimmick they take nowhere. Real shame.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He could be ZZ Wyatt


He could be Ziv Zulander.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ANOTHER Barrett vs Truth match at BG :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville in the house!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

DG89 said:


> Cody Rhodes is a holdover from that 2008-2011 era where WWE debuted plain looking guys with no gimmicks and just expected them to get over.
> 
> Cody Rhodes isn't exciting enough on his own to get over, he needs a hook or specific character/gimmick. I'm not saying it's the Stardust gimmick but it is better than him just being Cody Rhodes.


He was over vs the Authority. Then you blink an eye and he is this bitch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

King What's Up :cole

What in the fuck..........


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stardust gets a welcome back


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

They finally dropped the New Sensation part lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And the crowd goes mild for Neville


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Neville needs to spend some of the money he's dropping on roids to get those ears of his pinned properly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy entrance, Batman!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The new Evan Bourne. Neville is going no where.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Has Neville stopped being the NEW SENSATION yet?


Apparently. Which means he's a solid mid-carder now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome back Cody :mj2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville! That body... gorgeous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jbhutto said:


> Is Twisted Tea any good or is it some shit like Mike's Hard Lemonade


its like Mikes but with Iced Tea


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

An extended Neville/Stardust feud could produce some great matches at least :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No pop like some expected.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Barrett vs Truth at BG and I don't even think Ambrose has a match. 
Jesus Christ


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Stardust still...  This is really sad. But WWE RAW is always depressing.*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Battle for the crown uttahere


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Runnels family on some modern-day-slave to the McMahons shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome back, Stardust!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> ANOTHER Barrett vs Truth match at BG


Bathroom break


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

>Neville wearing a dick cape


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> ANOTHER Barrett vs Truth match at BG :maury


Let's hope it is on the pre show again... Or just invent a pre-preshow for this boring match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Neville needs to spend some of the money he's dropping on roids to get those ears of his pinned properly.


its like those things on the plane wings. it helps him control his flight .


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

For Neville to remain... Not boring... They need more super high flyers on the roster to compete with him. He pulls the same spots every single match because there isn't really anyone that can wrestle a similar style.

He was a favorite of mine after I saw his debut, but now I'm disappointed. He needs to use those moves more sparingly. He hits those huge moves every single match which cheapens them for me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whose mouthpiece already popped out?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

jbhutto said:


> Is Twisted Tea any good or is it some shit like Mike's Hard Lemonade



If you like iced tea you will like Twisted Tea


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nice touch their with the handshake.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's relatively difficult for a crowd to connect with someone who doesn't speak.

Then again, considering Neville's mic skills, keeping him away from the stick might be a good idea.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This looks to be a legit feud with the comic theme for the next couple of months, which I'm actually happy with, because it'll likely mean some great matches. Plus, I'm sure the kids will get a hell of a kick out of this one!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole being a dick to Byron. lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cody needs more cartwheels tbh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

crowd is dead because vince handled this all wrong.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> Runnels family on some modern-day-slave to the McMahons shit.


Hopefully Cody gets a Django moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How easy would it be for Cody to come back and say he wants to honor the Rhodes family name in honor of his father? Just be Cody again. But of course it's WWE so he has to go back to doing this NO WHERE FAST Stardust bullshit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CM Pepsi said:


> >Neville wearing a dick cape



This should not have made me laugh as much as it did :ha


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe has made neville boring to watch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If that have Cody lose on his return...........


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cody's been told to ignore the "Cody" and "Dusty" chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They fucked this all up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> crowd is dead because vince handled this all wrong.


Yep. Shoulda just turned cody face.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> How easy would it be for Cody to come back and say he wants to honor the Rhodes family name in honor of his father? Just be Cody again. But of course it's WWE so he has to go back to doing this NO WHERE FAST Stardust bullshit.


I'm hoping that a swerve is coming because this is no buys.

And Neville's heat died down so quickly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dropping the ball with Cody. What else is new? ****** ass company.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> He was over vs the Authority. Then you blink an eye and he is this bitch.


And what did he have vs the authority? The Rhodes family storyline. Bringing in Dusty and Goldust who he eventually teamed with to become champs.

Plain Cody Rhodes, on his own. Is not enough to make him a feature player on TV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> For Neville to remain... Not boring... They need more super high flyers on the roster to compete with him. He pulls the same spots every single match because there isn't really anyone that can wrestle a similar style.
> 
> He was a favorite of mine after I saw his debut, but now I'm disappointed. He needs to use those moves more sparingly. He hits those huge moves every single match which cheapens them for me.


They need Sami Zayn, let him face off against tSin Cara and Calistico, he will be able to go with Balor and Itami when they get called up too


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seeing Neville, made me think of a real superhero WWE had. 












The Hurricane!


Can you imagine the back stage weirdness that could go on if, Neville, Stardust, Cena, and The Hurricane had a segment backstage.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> crowd is dead because vince handled this all wrong.


WWE butchering something with potential yet again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The crowd wants Cody to be a babyface. WWE knows they want him to be a babyface.

I sense a turn is imminent.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Neville! That body... gorgeous.


IKR! I've been saying, Neville is body goals AS FUCK!

Idk why people say he's ugly either. I think he's decent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> If that have Cody lose on his return...........


But it's not Cody. It's StarDust


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't feel like Neville is given enough freedom on the main roster, his matches aren't bad but they could be so much better.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Remember when we thought Neville was going to get anywhere?


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Headliner said:


> How easy would it be for Cody to come back and say he wants to honor the Rhodes family name in honor of his father? Just be Cody again. But of course it's WWE so he has to go back to doing this NO WHERE FAST Stardust bullshit.


This. Wtf is this stardust crap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They played Nevilles theme :lol :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Someones getting FIRED


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They played the wrong music, what the fuck.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

ENTRANCE MUSIC BOTCH 

LoL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Even the people backstage shocked he won.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"What the fuuck..."

That's not PG, Neville.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why are ppl bitching about still Stardust. He was Stardust before Cody had leave. What makes you think he would return anything less. Have you thought this is Codys creation, and wants to put more time into it. They are not robots, they can think for themselfs, and make decisions that influence creative. Stardust I like reminds me of AE characters. As I speak Stardust wan haha.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Someone just got fired.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol wwe music botch and that's how u book kofis return


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Music botch lmfao.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Well that disappointed royally


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I was Brock's size


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Did... They play Neville's music at first?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They have been botching music a lot lately. Fire Kevin Dunn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> They played the wrong music, what the fuck.


Cody wasn't supposed to win LOL That is why Neville had the WTF look on his face lol\\


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

LESNAR TIME.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I was half paying attention, so by the music I thought Stardust won. So that didnt' actually happen?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for some one or something to get BORKED :Brock


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder who's behind this Stardust bullshite.

Probably that weasely fuck Kevin Dunn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a great comic book style rivalry we have with Neville and Stardust! Who knows, maybe King Whatsup will join in one day! :cole


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Your reminder to Watch NXT, ROH, NJPW, GFW, TNA, Lucha Underground, etc. And support your local indies.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xpac thinks WWE is burying Neville:

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 2m2 minutes ago
Let's try & bury Neville a little more & put him in the match following the one they know will tear the house down & leave the ppl spent&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cody legit stole a win? I'll go with there was a music botch.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Why are ppl bitching about still Stardust. He was Stardust before Cody had leave. What makes you think he would return anything less. Have you thought this is Codys creation, and wants to put more time into it. They are not robots, they can think for themselfs, and make decisions that influence creative. Stardust I like reminds me of AE characters. As I speak Stardust wan haha.


He could be a main eventer back in 2013 he was hot as shit with his undashing gimmick.

With this type of character you have no chance to win a title or being in a better card position for a PPV. Shit Gimmick.

Bring back Cody dammit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time for some one or something to get BORKED :Brock


It's gonna be the person that played Neviles theme, after stardust won.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Why are ppl bitching about still Stardust. He was Stardust before Cody had leave. What makes you think he would return anything less. Have you thought this is Codys creation, and wants to put more time into it. They are not robots, they can think for themselfs, and make decisions that influence creative. Stardust I like reminds me of AE characters. As I speak Stardust wan haha.


Well if he came back as Cody people might actually start to care about him and give him a reaction, as opposed to whatever StarDust is supposed to be and people sitting on their hands waiting for the match to be over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock should destroy this upcoming segment.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What is Heyman thinking when he stares at Brock?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose using the "F" word on the WWE Network :ambrose4


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> What is Heyman thinking when he stares at Brock?


Meal ticket


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The problem with the Stardust gimmick is I don't think anybody gets what the gimmick is supposed to be.

The audience is so quiet for every Stardust match.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The crowd has been on fire the whole night. But that no reaction for Rollins... ZZ got a better reaction.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> What is Heyman thinking when he stares at Brock?


This, with Vince's face replaced with Paul's :lol

:vince$


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Page 4, exhibit E"

- Lesnar


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> What is Heyman thinking when he stares at Brock?



:vince$ just place Heyman's face over Vince's


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> The crowd has been on fire the whole night. But that no reaction for Rollins... ZZ got a better reaction.


His second time out. Got a better reaction then.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> IKR! I've been saying, Neville is body goals AS FUCK!
> 
> Idk why people say he's ugly either.* I think he's decent*.


:swaggerwhat


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm tired of constantly seeing recaps too Seth :cool2


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Any predictions for Kane's plan?

A stipulation for the Battleground match perhaps?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> What is Heyman thinking when he stares at Brock?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth "Matt Taven is the future of indy wrestling" Rollins


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Why does vince hate neville?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> IKR! I've been saying, Neville is body goals AS FUCK!
> 
> Idk why people say he's ugly either. I think he's decent.


I've never heard anyone say he's ugly, but that's crazy. I'm a woman and I think he's handsome. One of the best looking guys/bodies on the roster. I would not not say no if he asked me out. It's just amazing how some of those guys, and women for that matter, can train to get their bodies like that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

unk2


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Yawn at contract signing


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Still fuming about Dunn and all his crony fegs probably laughing their asses off while Cody, the audience, and Dusty's memory are simultaneously anally raped.

:tripsscust


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Welp, HERE COMES THE TRAIN,

BOWOOOOOOOORRRRRRK, LLLLAAAAAAAASSEERRRRRR!!!!!!
:mark::mark::mark::lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:Brock:Brock:Brock:Brock:Brock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When Bork's music hits :trips9


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Be the shovel that finally buries suplex city Seth


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> His second time out. Got a better reaction then.


Well this is Brock's second time out and he got a big pop.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Not even Lesnar got much of a reaction... I think this proves RAW should not be 3 hours. People are just exhausted by the end.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is tired of hearing the same thing, yet he does the exact same promo he did earlier :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK, can we please stop saying 'Suplex City' 50 times every RAW? The first time Brock said it at Mania was the last time it was funny.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins is going through that table.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I've never heard anyone say he's ugly, but that's crazy. I'm a woman and I think he's handsome. One of the best looking guys/bodies on the roster. I would not not say no if he asked me out. It's just amazing how some of those guys, and women for that matter, can train to get their bodies like that.


He's got a solid physique, I'm not hating, but he's not that big in real life. He's pretty short, so he looks bigger proportionally than he really is.

More impressive (or "amazing") would be Cena, Ryback, Lesnar, and to a lesser extent, Reigns.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth, this is a real feeling that you're feeling, cause I can feel it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Well this is Brock's second time out and he got a big pop.


He didn't get that big of a pop at all, but whatever.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thwaggs, I love ya, but if you event think that match was less than 4.5 stars you need to see a doctor because you're hallucinating.


Love the presumptuous attitude here.

Stop, you're not making Cesaro, Owens, or Rusev look any better with your attitude. :lmao



Headliner said:


> Oh stop it. It was a great match because CESARO IS FUCKING INCREDIBLE but the other two guys were great as well.


Did I say they weren't? :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I always laugh at these contact signings. They use computer chairs in a wrasslin' ring. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, can we please stop saying 'Suplex City' 50 times every RAW? The first time Brock said it at Mania was the last time it was funny.



What the WWE is running something that got popular into the ground? 

:wee-bey


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I saw someone today at work with a suplex city shirt hahaa


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Suplex City was pretty cool when Lesnar said it off the cuff at Wrestlemania, but WWE have completely ruined it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lok said:


> I always laugh at these contact signings. They use computer chairs in a wrasslin' ring. :lol


Office city, bitch! :brock4


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheild is reforming. This is foreshadowing by Heyman.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative Humor: "We are paying Brock Lesnar roughly the gross national product of Guatemala to be part of a contract signing segment. #RAWTonight "

:HA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, gave up on RAW cause cable kept cutting out thanks to a thunderstorm. Glad to see Cody/Stardust came back with a win and the little match card thing was cool as hell.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> IKR! I've been saying, Neville is body goals AS FUCK!
> 
> Idk why people say he's ugly either.* I think he's decent*.












If that is decent then i am half hopeful i wont die a virgin after all


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins about to do big things


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> Suplex City was pretty cool when Lesnar said it off the cuff at Wrestlemania, but WWE have completely ruined it.


This - just like '1 in 21-1,' 'voice of the voiceless,' 'Fruity Pebbles,' and whatnot. Always driving everything that catches on too far and ruining it.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He didn't get that big of a pop at all, but whatever.


When a guy from tough enough gets a better reaction than the WWE WORLD heavyweight champion you have a problem, no matter how many times he showed up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lok said:


> I always laugh at these contact signings. They use computer chairs in a wrasslin' ring. :lol


Just think, there are poor guys in the production truck having to stand last 30 minutes of the show since their chairs are in the ring lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SOMEBODIES GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED(seth)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my God are we going to have to get beat over the head with this 11th commandment crap 100 times every day Brock is on Raw now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> WWE Creative Humor: "We are paying Brock Lesnar roughly the gross national product of Guatemala to be part of a contract signing segment. #RAWTonight "
> 
> :HA



:ha:HA:tiheston:bryanlol:maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> When a guy from tough enough gets a better reaction than the WWE WORLD heavyweight champion you have a problem, no matter how many times he showed up.


Yeah. Not like Rollins' has been getting the most heat consistently for the last 13 months, or anything.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Berlino said:


> If that is decent then i am half hopeful i wont die a virgin after all


If you've seen his girl, you'd realize there is a chance for everyone.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Wait, so I sat through this for 3 hours waiting for a Shield man match, & got nothing from Ambrose, Reigns, or Rollins?

Well fuck you too Vince.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> He's got a solid physique, I'm not hating, but he's not that big in real life. He's pretty short, so he looks bigger proportionally than he really is.
> 
> More impressive (or "amazing") would be Cena, Ryback, Lesnar, and to a lesser extent, Reigns.


Oh yeah, I realize he's not huge, I think he's only like 5'9" right? But it's just that you don't see that many smaller guys with muscles like that. They mostly look like the Hardys. But yeah, I've seen Lesnar live, and he really is a monster.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

You're going to be slapped. You're going to be punched. You're going to be supplexed. You're going to be F 5'd. You're going to be BORKED!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a beautiful fake marble top they got there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So.....if Seth doesn't sign, he wouldn't have to kayfabe wrestle Brock?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins tried to pull something out his daddys playbook.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Brock should F5 the table


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins just pissed his pants.:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to that Axe? :drake1


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love how lesnar moves tables like people move chair cushions


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL so much fail


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

An axe handle....axe handle


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> You're going to be slapped. You're going to be punched. You're going to be supplexed. You're going to be F 5'd. You're going to be BORKED!!


:brock4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bork just throws the table at Rollins :ha


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh no ops


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate bitch rollins. Gonna take a lot to erase this stench


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm marking out at that table shot by Lesnar


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar tried to no sell the broken axe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Beautifully sold Mr Rollins.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought brock was gonna chow on something when he pulled out that toothpick from beneath the table.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was the plan? Hahahaha


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

so let me get this straight now 2 people can beat up lesanr but new day couldn't who books this shit!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gotta make kane look strong


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lesnar pushing the table into Rollins was awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Kane watch WM30 in June?

He's been kicking Lesner's ass recently :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Not another Lesnar beatdown.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No obligatory Brock bleeding?!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar gettin beat down by a dude in dress clothes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane and Seth Rollins working together, I'm shocked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Pepsi said:


>


:bryanlol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Give me a Curb Stomp and I'll be ok


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bye bye Seth and Kane.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

F5 to Kane!!! Get em Brock and Rollins runs away again.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Nobody wants to see Kane beat down Lesnar. Nobody.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Final boss Lesnar :maury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rip in peace seth's ribs


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol I love how they make kane look strong as hell so when he puts the mask on he beats brock clean the dream!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bork can't handle Kane's demon powers :cole


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Rollins even signed the contract?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

F5's Cain into retirement.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love that guy in the crowd screaming break his leg break his leg


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kane ded.

:ha


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Took a page right out of Undertaker's book of the attack on Vince.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kanes taking a vacation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. LET THIS BE THE WAY DEATH IS WRITTEN OFF FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That's it. Heyman is turning at Battleground.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol "Undertaker! Where is he?" :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh my god they killed KANEY. YOU.......HERO!*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My foot err my knee faqhhhh!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME segment! :mark:

I love when Seth runs from Brock :lol So awesome.

Brock stands tall, so Rollins will retain on Sunday.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kane wishes he was back in Hawaii.

THANK YOU LESNAR!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So now kanes out it just seth v lesner. Seth runs away per usual lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP in pieces Kane :mj2


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lesnar taking out J&J Security plus Kane? Amazing. About ****ing time.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Fan: "Kane, where's Undertaker now? Where is he?"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That tard screaming for Taker. ROFL.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Maybe Kane will retire.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Its just a matter of time before Brock seriously injures somebody.He is so fucking reckless.He makes Naomi look as technically good as Bret Hart


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So Seth's retaining, there's going to be a ton of bullshit on Sunday.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WHen Brock slammed those steps on Kane's leg, did you all think of this scene. 


When Undertaker and Kane did it to Vince. 








The Irony. :vince


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar stronger than DEATH!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DOWN WITH THE AUTHORITY. YEAH BABY







*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just have Undertaker interfere this weekend. It would make more sense than whoever they have planned for the interference :lol :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

If that means no more Kane I won't complain :quimby


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait now Rollins want to show all this aggression after Lesnar gone????:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I literally just watched the Raw where Kane and Undertaker did that to McMahon and put him in the hospital (where we had the awesome mr socko debut and dr. austin lol)


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a feeling something big will happen in the Battleground main event.

Where does Rollins go from here?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> YES. LET THIS BE THE WAY DEATH IS WRITTEN OFF FOREVER!!!!!



He will still be DOO, but just be on one of those scooters ala Kurt Angle

:risingangle:loweringangle


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> So now kanes out it just seth v lesner. Seth runs away per usual lol.


No no, Seth will just bring a wooden stick. That's the plan. :wink2:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Berlino said:


> Its just a matter of time before Brock seriously injures somebody.He is so fucking reckless.He makes Naomi look as technically good as Bret Hart


Brock is actually one of the safer workers in WWE. He's just good at making things look really bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth delivering a pipebomb.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Berlino said:


> If that is decent then i am half hopeful i wont die a virgin after all


I don't see anything wrong with his face. Sure he's no Orton, Reigns, Cesaro, or Fandango, but he's not ugly. Like I said, he looks pretty decent to me. 

I think there's a softness/niceness in his face that makes him look better than he really is. He looks like a really pleasant person. That usually makes someone look better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh so Triple H never beat Bork Laser.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vince in The Back laughing Kane like











98 Karma


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So how long can Rollins match go? O/U 10 mins


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Lesnar fuck that Kane spot up? It looked like those steps came solidly down on Kane's ankle/foot. Those steps are what, 60, 70 lbs? I think that would hurt at any rate


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Putting Roman Reigns in that list :booklel


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> So Seth's retaining, there's going to be a ton of bullshit on Sunday.


So much bullshit. It's obvious he's winning. 

Seth is going off right now and I don't even care. It would've been better if he took his beating like a man. He talks so much shit and runs like a bitch. I don't think the crowd even buys what he's saying.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins retaining on Sunday. Been sayin that for awhile now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Why is he still talking? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is the blonde going out of Seth's hair?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This struggle speech :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they miss Rollin's music queue, what the fuck?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins is a star. So great.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a great promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' character killing it right now.

:banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> So Seth's retaining, there's going to be a ton of bullshit on Sunday.


There has to be a ton of bullshit for Brock to ever get beaten again.They have booked him far to strong and have backed themselves into a corner with it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth going in hard on Brock's dick tat.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

well rollins is not losing and kane is going to kill rollins


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kane holding his shin when Brock hit his foot


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wanna see how Seth does it this Sunday. I am interested in this main event. But still not be renewing the network just now. Shouts out to ya boys Firstrowsports and DesiRulez. DA SQUAD*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is he holding his knee lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally some true heel work from Seth. Not just running away.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please, no feud between Rollins and Kane... Please.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins just GOATin around no big deal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins just killed it.

:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit that rumor of Triple H turning on Rollins might be legit now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bbyface kane


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Woah.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is he holding his knee lol


Just noticed that. :lol


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

this scene between kane and seth is similar to that of Vegeta and Nappa .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is he holding his knee lol


Too much bending to Stannis I bet.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> I have a feeling *something big* will happen in the Battleground main event.
> 
> Where does Rollins go from here?


Something Big? Like Dylan Miley destroying Lesnar in his debut?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did Lesnar fuck that Kane spot up? It looked like those steps came solidly down on Kane's ankle/foot. Those steps are what, 60, 70 lbs? I think that would hurt at any rate


Is it still real to you? Those steps are like 15 to 30 pounds. They are just corrugated aluminum. I've seen ring techs carry one in each hand easily.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was some great mic work by Rollins.

I'm almost certain that somehow Rollins will retain on Sunday, I think we're in for a big twist.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is he holding his knee lol


:lol

I guess when Brock washes you, the pain is felt all over. 

This was an enjoyable RAW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did Lesnar fuck that Kane spot up? It looked like those steps came solidly down on Kane's ankle/foot. Those steps are what, 60, 70 lbs? I think that would hurt at any rate


:HA

I think even a baby could lift those stairs


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

kane vs rollins then kane vs brock at wrestlmania for the wwe world heavyweight championship book it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Oh so Triple H never beat Bork Laser.


I wish that were the case.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit that rumor of Triple H turning on Rollins might be legit now.


Please no Face HHH.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good RAW


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins nailed that promo!! I don't care who are you dont you dare doubt Seths skills. He just became THE star of the company.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man why couldn't they show this on Tuesday, I don't have time to watch this tonight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit that rumor of Triple H turning on Rollins might be legit now.


Why do you think so?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Something Big? Like Dylan Miley destroying Lesnar in his debut?


I'd love for Rollins to bring in new members of the Authority to replace J&J Security and Kane.

Like a Shield 2.0 with guys like Miley. Would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright, that was a good RAW, despite a couple of things. It's time to sleep, 5:19 A.M. here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW was pretty damn good this week


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

christien62 said:


> kane vs rollins then kane vs brock at wrestlmania for the wwe world heavyweight championship book it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just threw up my dinner. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit that rumor of Triple H turning on Rollins might be legit now.


Gonna be kinda hard to turn Seth babyface now...

He heel'd it up super well tonight.. Kane came across as rather sympathetic at the end.

If anything, I think Rollins is going to retain with a huge swerve.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Kane didn't sell the it properly, he was holding his leg and not ankle, lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What rumor. WWE doesn't know what the hell they are doing, it's been that way since they went back to the USA network.


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

A brilliant Raw. Can't really fault any of it. Things may be getting a little exciting again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please no Face HHH.


It will probably be a temporary thing. 


Crazy Eyes said:


> Why do you think so?


He's burning his bridges. What he just did to Kane might be the final straw. 

Now I'm curious as to what's going to happen here. If they do HHH/Rollins, there's no way it can be for the WWE title because Triple H isn't losing before he faces Rock at Mania. Also it would be pretty bad to do a bad finish at Summerslam. So would Rollins lose the title to Bork, only for Fella (GOD NO) to immediately cash in and take the title from Bork?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did Lesnar fuck that Kane spot up? It looked like those steps came solidly down on Kane's ankle/foot. Those steps are what, 60, 70 lbs? I think that would hurt at any rate


The slow mo showed Brock turn the steps to avoid contact.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thinking Rollins loses belt to Brock.

Some reason Reigns #1 contender at Summerslam vs Brock and wins. Yuck.

Sheamus cashes in on Reigns. Lame.

Sheamus vs Reigns in the main event all Fall. Fuck!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shield reunion perhaps this sunday? Don't think so but some clusterfuck is going down.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Exciting show.

The booking seems better in place tonight and a little last week, but tonight. And of course, booking Brock. Heyman really does run a good promo/talk. It reminds me of when he was running ECW.
The 3 way handicap match was the highlight for me. I don't see that kind of match often on Raw especially with those talents put together. I knew it may have happened from last week. With that said, Casaro has huge potential and is a very good wrestler. He has consistently delivered. It wasn't surprising that Owens came out at the last minute.

The tag match was good and adding Mark Henry gives a matchup against Big E/New Day. 

It was good to see Stardust and Neville. I was wondering if Cody Rhodes would show up but it looks like Stardust is working for him. I like the respectful handshake by Neville, sort of recognizing the passing of Dusty to Cody.

The ending was nice. Will Kane go back to Hawaii, take some time off and come back not in The Authority? Doubtful. But it seems he won't be interferring much at Battlegrounds, but this leaves it in the hands of Big Show or some other in the pawn. There has to be some kind of interferrence because without it, Seth wouldn't operate.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Everyone keeps mentioning a Shield reunion. Why? The Authority beat up Roman and Dean a few weeks ago. But then again, Dean isn't booked for anything. But Roman still has to deal with Bray.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Thinking Rollins loses belt to Brock.
> 
> Some reason Reigns #1 contender at Summerslamn vs Brock and wins. Yuck.
> 
> ...


This would be an ideal scenario. While that's going on you can look forward to Kevin Owens' US Championship run and the NXT revolution, no?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone 'new' will be interfering on Seth's behalf is my bet. Just a matter of who.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. Not like Rollins' has been getting the most heat consistently for the last 13 months, or anything.


Well then it shouldn't be hard for him to get a better reaction than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Solid raw. The 3 way was the highlight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Well then it shouldn't be hard for him to get a better reaction than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month.


He did. Brock got basically no pop his second time out, and he's a part timer.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This is WWE's chance to bring in a new NXT talent to be the muscle for Rollins.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He did. Brock got basically no pop his second time out, and he's a part timer.


Clean your ears and watch it again. Seth got no initial reaction as his music hit and while he was walking down the ring. Brock on the other hand got a big pop as his music hit and a Suplex city chant.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> He did. Brock got basically no pop his second time out, and he's a part timer.


Brock still got a Suplex City chant his second time out tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Clean your ears and watch it again. Seth got no initial reaction as his music hit and while he was walking down the ring. Brock on the other hand got a big pop as his music hit and a Suplex city chant.


I'm talking about their second time out. Brock got next to no reaction his second time out. Rollins shouldn't be getting "pops", he's a fucking heel. fpalm All he's done is get the most consistent heat for the last 13 months, JFC.



> Brock still got a Suplex City chant his second time out tho.


I'm talking initial reaction when his music hit and he walked down the aisle. And he fucking should. He's barely anywhere to be seen the majority of the time.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone 'new' will be interfering on Seth's behalf is my bet. Just a matter of who.


Bull Dempsey, calling it now!

All joking aside, tonight's Raw was great. Fantastic triple-threat that made the U.S. title feel important. NXT divas debuted which is great. Lesnar fucked shit up. Cesaro continues his MOTY candidate streak, 3 weeks running! Kind of annoying seeing Mark Henry as a face. He's turned at least three time in the last month lol. The one thing that really pissed me off was Cody Rhodes' booking. I legit almost tuned out when I saw Stardust on my screen. He's literally being booked exactly the same. So pissed by that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone 'new' will be interfering on Seth's behalf is my bet. Just a matter of who.


Who would you like it to be? I hope it's someone with muscle. I wish Seth had continued to fight Lesnar and not run away. I'd prefer he go down fighting.

Speaking of pops, it's crazy what can happen in a year. Brock went from nuclear heat to the to babyface.

This was a very strong go home show. Sasha and the NXT arrivals were the peak for me, followed by Owens/Cena/Cesaro.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone 'new' will be interfering on Seth's behalf is my bet. Just a matter of who.



I don't think Brock will get much retribution on Seth at Battlegrounds. Or he does and by the time Seth is beaten down, and the way Brock has been the passed couple of weeks in destruction, Seth will have a bigger guy up his sleeve and it's not Big Show. I'd imagine it'd be someone making a debut to take down Brock. Once the destructive and unstoppable momentum is up eventually it'll be slowly twirling down. But Brock does have a 3 year contract, so...:nerd:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm talking about their second time out. Brock got next to no reaction his second time out. Rollins shouldn't be getting "pops", he's a fucking heel. fpalm All he's done is get the most consistent heat for the last 13 months, JFC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking initial reaction when his music hit and he walked down the aisle. And he fucking should. He's barely anywhere to be seen the majority of the time.


I'm talking about the second time out as well and you're right, Seth shouldn't be getting pops, he should be getting boos or atleast a reaction. He got nothing when his music hit. Brock got a big pop, stop acting like he didn't. And don't try to blame it on him no showing cause he's been on raw like three times in a row now, no? All I'm saying is, for a guy who as you claim has gotten consistent heat for 13 months, you'd expect him to get better reactions than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month like ZZ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Who would you like it to be? I hope it's someone with muscle. I wish Seth had continued to fight Lesnar and not run away. I'd prefer he go down fighting.
> 
> Speaking of pops, it's crazy what can happen in a year. Brock went from nuclear heat to the to babyface.
> 
> This was a very strong go home show. Sasha and the NXT arrivals were the peak for me, followed by Owens/Cena/Cesaro.


I honestly don't know who I'd like it to be since it's a brand new idea since Kane just got wiped out :lol I like Boy Wonder's idea of someone from NXT. Gives the guy a rub and gives the Authority storyline a fresh face. I guess it would have to be someone bigger.

Brock not getting his big beatdown on Rollins before BattleGround was done on purpose. The german he gave Seth was a nice appetizer, though. They want the fans to pay for 'the meal' on Sunday. They've done it a ton of times before, and it makes sense, so I'm cool with it. Rollins will be getting his ass-kicking on Sunday, just a matter of if he leaves with the title or not. Something big/different is going down on Sunday, which is cool with me. Also cool with Rollins losing the belt (even though I don't think that happens), since it would be to the most legit guy on the roster, in Brock.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. Not like Rollins' has been getting the most heat consistently for the last 13 months, or anything.


He hasn't. Rusev was getting way more heat than him in the mid card.

Rollins' reactions are exaggerated by his fans. He gets apathy most of the time and tepid reactions the rest of the time.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm talking about their second time out. Brock got next to no reaction his second time out. Rollins shouldn't be getting "pops", he's a fucking heel. fpalm All he's done is get the most consistent heat for the last 13 months, JFC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking initial reaction when his music hit and he walked down the aisle. And he fucking should. He's barely anywhere to be seen the majority of the time.


Crowds do get drained dude. They ain't gotta scream everytime.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Who would you like it to be? I hope it's someone with muscle. I wish Seth had continued to fight Lesnar and not run away. I'd prefer he go down fighting.
> 
> Speaking of pops, it's crazy what can happen in a year. Brock went from nuclear heat to the to babyface.
> 
> This was a very strong go home show. Sasha and the NXT arrivals were the peak for me, followed by Owens/Cena/Cesaro.


I'm thinking there is a good chance that Owens wins the U.S. Title at BG, and shows up in the main event to join the Authority and screw over Brock.

This would set-up a ready made feud for when Brock returns next (possibly a feud with Owens at WM32?), and would allow Rollins to remain champion.

I could also just see Brock win and give his rematch to Rollins at SS, where HHH screws Rollins by bringing out Sheamus as his new face of the authority to cash in on Rollins after the latter squeaks out a victory.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Bull Dempsey, calling it now!
> 
> All joking aside, tonight's Raw was great. Fantastic triple-threat that made the U.S. title feel important. NXT divas debuted which is great. Lesnar fucked shit up. Cesaro continues his MOTY candidate streak, 3 weeks running! Kind of annoying seeing Mark Henry as a face. He's turned at least three time in the last month lol. *The one thing that really pissed me off was Cody Rhodes' booking. I legit almost tuned out when I saw Stardust on my screen. He's literally being booked exactly the same. So pissed by that.*


If there was any moment that RAW was truly awful, it was this. I hate to be craven, but not even Dusty's death motivated creative to do anything different with his stale character. It was the perfect time for a reset. Cody needed to cut a real promo, not jibberish babble.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What about Baron Corbin being the guy to help Seth defeat Brock at Battleground? Baron Corbin is dominating in NXT, but how long can they keep him down there when there is room on the main roster?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> I'm talking about the second time out as well and you're right, Seth shouldn't be getting pops, he should be getting boos or atleast a reaction. He got nothing when his music hit. Brock got a big pop, stop acting like he didn't. And don't try to blame it on him no showing cause he's been on raw like three times in a row now, no? All I'm saying is, for a guy who as you claim has gotten consistent heat for 13 months, you'd expect him to get better reactions than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month like ZZ.


Brock didn't get anything near a big pop in his second time out. Not even close. Someone even commented on it on this thread when his music hit. Brock has been on a few Raws recently, whoopty doo. For the most part, he is MIA most of the year. Fact. You're not going to get a huge pop or huge heat every single fucking week. Christ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EigenValue said:


> He hasn't. Rusev was getting way more heat than him in the mid card.
> 
> Rollins' reactions are exaggerated by his fans. He gets apathy most of the time and tepid reactions the rest of the time.


Just like they are under-rated by people who don't like him. Kind of hard not to get heat when all you do is insult the country you perform in 98% of the time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I'm thinking there is a good chance that Owens wins the U.S. Title at BG, and shows up in the main event to join the Authority and screw over Brock.
> 
> This would set-up a ready made feud for when Brock returns next (possibly a feud with Owens at WM32?), and would allow Rollins to remain champion.
> 
> I could also just see Brock win and give his rematch to Rollins at SS, where HHH screws Rollins by bringing out Sheamus as his new face of the authority to cash in on Rollins after the latter squeaks out a victory.


Don't tease me like that, @THANOS. That's too perfect of an idea. Owens/Lesnar will be awesome when it happens. I'm torn if WM 32 will be where they lock up. The WWE did put Reigns/Lesnar as the main event for WM31 but they weren't trying to sell out 100K seats at the AT&T Center. 

I'd love to see Kevin Owens with the U.S. Title and he is the perfect muscle for the Authority. But The Authority can be such a vortex of suck. But Owens is an opportunist and Seth likes his plan B's. 

@Headliner does have a point about Rollins burning his bridges but I do see Seth retaining on Sunday. It seems a bit too soon for HHH/Seth.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Once you see Brock enough times the appeal wears off. WWE is actually in danger of overexposing him. After Summerslam he should probably be written off storylines.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Just like they are under-rated by people who don't like him. Kind of hard not to get heat when all you do is insult the country you perform in 98% of the time.


Kind of hard not to get heat when you insult the city you're in or the audience 98% of the time.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock didn't get anything near a big pop in his second time out. Not even close. Someone even commented on it on this thread when his music hit. Brock has been on a few Raws recently, whoopty doo. For the most part, he is MIA most of the year. Fact. You're not going to get a huge pop or huge heat every single fucking week. Christ.


Especially on the go home show in the main event right? Enough. Don't try and twist Rollins no reaction to Brock because Brock still got a bigger reaction and so did ZZ. The World Heavyweight Champion should not be walking to the ring with no reaction from the crowd, he just shouldn't. And he definitely shouldn't be getting less reactions than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I honestly don't know who I'd like it to be since it's a brand new idea since Kane just got wiped out :lol I like Boy Wonder's idea of someone from NXT. Gives the guy a rub and gives the Authority storyline a fresh face. I guess it would have to be someone bigger.
> 
> Brock not getting his big beatdown on Rollins before BattleGround was done on purpose. The german he gave Seth was a nice appetizer, though. They want the fans to pay for 'the meal' on Sunday. They've done it a ton of times before, and it makes sense, so I'm cool with it. Rollins will be getting his ass-kicking on Sunday, just a matter of if he leaves with the title or not. Something big/different is going down on Sunday, which is cool with me. Also cool with Rollins losing the belt (even though I don't think that happens), since it would be to the most legit guy on the roster, in Brock.


You're right. I'm letting Rollins running away all the time just get to me. I will need to watch his promo again when it's uploaded. I didn't care what he had to say after the WWE had him run into the crowds. I no sold it because I felt his credibility was low. I couldn't take his words seriously but I did like him literally kicking Kane while he was down. 

I like @THANOS idea about it being Kevin Owens. Or maybe Dean Ambrose decides to sell out. He figures if you can't beat em, join em.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Especially on the go home show in the main event right? Enough. Don't try and twist Rollins no reaction to Brock because Brock still got a bigger reaction and so did ZZ. The World Heavyweight Champion should not be walking to the ring with no reaction from the crowd, he just shouldn't. And he definitely shouldn't be getting less reactions than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month.


Rollins has been getting weak reactions for a while.

But you're arguing with the most irrational fanbase on this forum. Don't expect any rational counterarguments.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Rollins can generate heat when they let him talk aggressively. He did that tonight towards the end of RAW. The apathy from the crowd occurs whenever Rollins is acting like a annoying heel, like the segment when he gave the car to J&J.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> If there was any moment that RAW was truly awful, it was this. I hate to be craven, but not even Dusty's death motivated creative to do anything different with his stale character. It was the perfect time for a reset. Cody needed to cut a real promo, not jibberish babble.


I don't see how they can bring him back as a heel after his father, one of the GOATs died. This was the most high profile (all due respect to the others who have died) death in wrestling since at least the Macho Man and they're gonna have his son return in 5 minute cooldown match doing the same stupid gimmick. How do they possibly expect him to get any heel heat? They weren't chanting "Cody" tonight to piss him off and play along with the character, they were chanting because they felt sorry for him. And the thing that pisses me off the most is that they're only keeping him heel so he can job to the GREEN FUCKING ARROW at Summerslam so they can get some publicity. That'd the reason they're playing up this comic book thing probably. They may have Arrow in Neville's corner or something. This angers me so much. It's sick that they value publicity and media over Dusty Rhodes' legacy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EigenValue said:


> Kind of hard not to get heat when you insult the city you're in or the audience 98% of the time.


:lol Great comeback, Brownian. Say bye bye AGAIN. :ti



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Especially on the go home show in the main event right? Enough. Don't try and twist Rollins no reaction to Brock because Brock still got a bigger reaction and so did ZZ. The World Heavyweight Champion should not be walking to the ring with no reaction from the crowd, he just shouldn't. And he definitely shouldn't be getting less reactions than a guy who has been on TV for less than a month.


By that logic, Brock should be getting monster reactions every time he is out on the very few appearances that he makes. He is the biggest name in WWE. He shouldn't experience any bit of a lowered reaction on his second or third times out per night. And a face getting a louder reaction than a heel in 2015 is nothing new. Barely any heels get any heat in WWE. But Rollins has gotten the most heat of anyone over the past 13 months, there is litereally zero debate about this. He got a good reaction his first time out. He also was on a backstage segment. You're not going to get a mind-blowing reaction every time out especially when you're on the show multiple times. It happens with everyone, whether they are champion or not.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Great comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, Brock should be getting monster reactions every time he is out on the very few appearances that he makes. He is the biggest name in WWE. He shouldn't experience any bit of a lowered reaction on his second or third times out per night. And a face getting a louder reaction than a heel in 2015 is nothing new. Barely any heels get any heat in WWE. But Rollins has gotten the most heat of anyone over the past 13 months, there is litereally zero debate about this. He got a good reaction his first time out. He also was on a backstage segment. You're not going to get a mind-blowing reaction every time out especially when you're on the show multiple times. It happens with everyone, whether they are champion or not.


Rusev has gotten much more heat than Rollins has. You've already been told this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EigenValue said:


> Rusev has gotten much more heat than Rollins has. You've already been told this.


That is debatable at best, even with the cheapest heat of all time by just insulting America and Americans literally every week out like it's 1985 all over again. You've been told this and many other things month after month after month, user name after user name after user name, but still come back practically everyday to be told these things over and over again.. :shrug


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great RAW. :clap Happy I tuned it. Rollins, Brock, Cesaro, Rusev are amazing.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That is debatable at best, even with the cheapest heat of all time by just insulting America and Americans literally every week out like it's 1985 all over again.


And Rollins gets the cheapest heat of all time by insulting the city he's in + the audience week after week (which is the same thing.)

Are you ever going to be logically consistent, or do you just enjoy being abused by me?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CoolGuy45 said:


> I don't see how they can bring him back as a heel after his father, one of the GOATs died. This was the most high profile (all due respect to the others who have died) death in wrestling since at least the Macho Man and they're gonna have his son return in 5 minute cooldown match doing the same stupid gimmick. How do they possibly expect him to get any heel heat? They weren't chanting "Cody" tonight to piss him off and play along with the character, they were chanting because they felt sorry for him. And the thing that pisses me off the most is that they're only keeping him heel so he can job to the GREEN FUCKING ARROW at Summerslam so they can get some publicity. That'd the reason they're playing up this comic book thing probably. They may have Arrow in Neville's corner or something. This angers me so much. It's sick that they value publicity and media over Dusty Rhodes' legacy.


Another poster @Honey Bucket had a great idea. The WWE should've brought Cody back as a face. Or so the audience would believe. He'd appreciate all the sympathy but then he'd eventually get fed up with being compared to his father and having to carry the Rhodes legacy. Cody would then retire Goldust. I think Cody could pull it off and inject some life into the character.

But tonight was such a joke. Creative didn't even try. I know many didn't want the WWE to exploit Dusty's death, but they literally gave Cody nothing to work with tonight. The Stardust character is stale and Neville is cold. 

And about the green arrow comic book thing...:fpalm 

After all that Dusty did for the WWE, at least give his son a scrap of something.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol I see Rollins is still the most polarizing wrestler in the company. Rollins gets heat, because simply he's the guy you love to hate. You Rollin haters are as deluded as the Rollins lovers. Great Raw, Divas stole the show who knew lol. Rusev, Cesaro, and Owens when he was around match of the night haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EigenValue said:


> And Rollins gets the cheapest heat of all time by insulting the city he's in + the audience week after week (which is the same thing.)
> 
> Are you ever going to be logically consistent, or do you just enjoy being abused by me?


Yeah, comparing Rollins ocassionally insulting a city is the same thing as ANTI AMERICAN gimmick.

Honestly, this is just too easy and just drags my posts down responding to a known re-joiner all of the time.


----------



## EigenValue (Jul 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, comparing Rollins ocassionally insulting a city is the same thing as ANTI AMERICAN gimmick.
> 
> Honestly, this is just too easy and just drags my posts down responding to a known re-joiner all of the time.


He does it in nearly every city he's in and it's what generates most of his heat. That's all he has.

You're free to stop responding. No one is holding a gun to your head. Your counterarguments have always been shit and easily refuted anyways.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth Rollins does great whenever he's aggressive instead of whining to Triple H or Stephanie. This Sunday they have a chance to show a different side of Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EigenValue said:


> He does it in nearly every city he's in and it's what generates most of his heat. That's all he has.
> 
> You're free to stop responding. No one is holding a gun to your head. Your counterarguments have always been shit and easily refuted anyways.


Nevermind me, everyone always refutes you and proves you wrong at the drop of a hat. It's just so easy. Part of the reason you have to hide behind multiple new names PER DAY.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What about Baron Corbin being the guy to help Seth defeat Brock at Battleground? Baron Corbin is dominating in NXT, but how long can they keep him down there when there is room on the main roster?


I think he needs to work a match longer than 2 minutes before he gets the call up.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MEMS said:


> I think he needs to work a match longer than 2 minutes before he gets the call up.


He can just like Diesel did. Slowly let him work longer matches until he's ready.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, comparing Rollins ocassionally insulting a city is the same thing as ANTI AMERICAN gimmick.
> 
> Honestly, this is just too easy and just drags my posts down responding to a known re-joiner all of the time.


Well...he is the biggest Rollins mark on this forum, so he deserves some posts thrown his way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He can just like Diesel did. Slowly let him work longer matches until he's ready.


I like your idea of a big guy from NXT interfering. Not sure if I see WWE having that happen, but it would be a good idea. Gives that kid a big rub and brings a fresh face to the storyline. Would be cool with me. (Y)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

We just don't know how this match will go. If Brock destroys Seth and takes the title wouldn't that kill Rollins' momentum? Cena is a rare guy that can recover from such a devastating loss. Cena's character recovered just fine from Summerslam. Rollins couldn't recover from such a beating.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth Rollins is a HHH guy. He's still getting pushed whether he has the belt or not. Roman Reigns was in worse shape in terms of momentum/crowd reactions/character than Rollins' stagnant reign when he faced Brock Lesnar at WM 31 and he's rebounded since. I think Seth will be fine. He just needs a face turn in the next few months. If he loses to Brock, he could get more respect in a hard fought loss.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Crazy Eyes said:


> You're right. I'm letting Rollins running away all the time just get to me. I will need to watch his promo again when it's uploaded. I didn't care what he had to say after the WWE had him run into the crowds. I no sold it because I felt his credibility was low. I couldn't take his words seriously but I did like him literally kicking Kane while he was down.
> 
> I like @THANOS idea about it being Kevin Owens. Or maybe Dean Ambrose decides to sell out. He figures if you can't beat em, join em.


Wouldn't it just be fabulous :banderas? If that happened Owens would increase his feud total even more as the guy who pisses EVERYONE off :.

He would have enough feuds to last for a year or more. Look at this list of names that would have legitimate beef with Owens

Zayn, Cena, Cesaro, Rusev, and now Lesnar. Just thinking about all those match-ups makes me feel like I did watching the AE or mid-2000 ROH.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What about Baron Corbin being the guy to help Seth defeat Brock at Battleground? Baron Corbin is dominating in NXT, but how long can they keep him down there when there is room on the main roster?


Please fucking god anybody but Corbin, he's miles away from being on the main roster let alone being thrown into a storyline involving Brock and the WWEWHC.

Obviously I know this would never happen, but just the thought of it is enough to make me cringe.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Shocked at how good of a Raw this was. Wasn't expecting much coming in but a lot of the segments delivered.

Becky and Sasha debuting was awesome, the triple submission was ace. 

Speaking of Triple... THAT triple threat match, just fantastic. Owens continues his run of great matches and Cesaro impresses for the third week running, what a beast. Rusev shined tonight too.

Loved the Brock/Seth stuff, Rollins hit the jackpot with his promo at the end, top notch work. I don't know how things are going to end at Battleground, but I can't wait to see Lesnar/Rollins kill it like they did at the Rumble.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually sat through most of Raw! I wouldn't call it a personal achievement but at least it gives me a look at most acts and angles that I haven't seen for ages.

That end segment was pretty good and Lesnar was great. I loved Kane's gulp when his and Rollins' plan went to shit once Brock found the weapon. How Brock slammed the bat down in front of Rollins, sat down and mockingly encouraged him to use it was hilarious too. 

I was one of the peeps who thought the title match was going to unfold in a very clear fashion so I'll wear that one. There will probably be interference towards the end though. Pretty interesting!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I honestly don't know who I'd like it to be since it's a brand new idea since Kane just got wiped out :lol I like Boy Wonder's idea of someone from NXT. Gives the guy a rub and gives the Authority storyline a fresh face. I guess it would have to be someone bigger.
> 
> Brock not getting his big beatdown on Rollins before BattleGround was done on purpose. The german he gave Seth was a nice appetizer, though. They want the fans to pay for 'the meal' on Sunday. They've done it a ton of times before, and it makes sense, so I'm cool with it. Rollins will be getting his ass-kicking on Sunday, just a matter of if he leaves with the title or not. Something big/different is going down on Sunday, which is cool with me. Also cool with Rollins losing the belt (even though I don't think that happens), since it would be to the most legit guy on the roster, in Brock.


I almost feel like it should be some guy they sign because I reLly can't think of an NXT talent that can interfere and help him against Brock unless Owens is technically still an NXT talent, he's the most credible guy from NXT. 

It's like people just started watching wrestling, like Seth is playing a character we've never seen before. People no sell a great promo because he ran away from the Beast Brock Lesnar and run away when he doesn't have the number's advantage :drake1 You're right that the German he received was just an appetizer, they've made it clear that he hasn't been given an F5 yet; it's all been suplexes. They want you to tune in and actually see Seth get an F5 as well as a dozen or so Germans.


How do you see the match going Showstopper? It's either gonna be like the early Dean/Seth matches where he basically got no offense or the later ones where he gets a considerable amount of offense. I'd like to actually see a match with Brock like Punk had but he was a face then, not sure how they could do it seeing how Rollins is a heel.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Lok said:


> Kanes taking a vacation.


but he just went to hawaii last week!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev/Owens/Cesaro.

Wow.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

CESARO :mark: :mark: :banderas

Sorry Rusev and Owens, you're both incredible but when Cesaro starts to GO in the ring, he's better than everyone. What a performance kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tremendous women's segment. Charlotte and Becky are awesome! Finally.
And Sasha, eh, Emma would fit that group better since she already had her tryout on main roster and Tomina and Naomi is just a shitty pairing that can ruin Sashas push.
Hoping to see Charlotee as new divas champ ASAP.

So Romen boy attackng Bray from behind like a little rat? Isn't that what heels are doing? I mean, yea, crowd sometimes reacts to Romen as to a heel, but he's still face technically. #FuckRomenReins 

Rolex is boring without curb stomp. 


Cody "Stardust" Rhodes > Seth Rollins. 
Damn, Cody is so good at everything wrestling related. Entrance, looks, ring skills. I hope wwe not planing to job him to that 3rd grade actor. Celebrities should get their ass kicked by wrestlers like Mark Cuban and not getting wins over wrestrlers. 

Rusev is very good at insults. Loved it. And Owens sucks at geography apparently.

People chanting for Cena and Lana during a pretty big triple threat is something I do not fully understand. If you hate Cena - ignore him. Chanting his name wont help to get rid of him if that's what you want. 
BTW I'm sick of Cena akmost losing again. Now to a man who just wrestled Owens and Cesaro. Cena is the last non part timer main eventer. WWE better keep him to feed to someone who actually has a chance to become a main eventer like Owens, Balor or Bray.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dat ZZ pop was my personal highlight of the night

LETS GO ZZ


----------



## ProxyEnablesMe (Jul 13, 2015)

Didn't watch it, but I think I will rate it 2/10 'cause WWE is fucking garbage at the moment. Haven't watched in 3 months, and I don't intend on watching any time soon 

LOL at you losers who actually still watch it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eugh Kevin Owens. Ive gone from not caring about the guy to flat out being annoyed by his booking and how HHH has everything to do with the US Title revolve around him. last few weeks its just all been about making Owens look good, with Cena, Cesaro and now Rusev all having to make sure Owens looks strong. The one time the guys lost he still ended the night on top. Why not have Cesaro come out and lay that overated sack out? Sick of everyone in the US Title division being used just to put Owens over. God forbid the guy puts someone else over just once.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> but he just went to hawaii last week!


And he took his elbow pads and wristbands with him.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great RAW, the threeway was perfect, seth was great, lesnar was great, diva callup was greater than great, looking forward to battleground!!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That is exactly the Rollins I want to see. A sadistic and aggressive Seth Rollins is best for business. Anyone who says anything bad about him after that is simply deluded and can be disregarded.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Really, really good RAW. A lot of talk post-show. Exciting stuff, surprisingly.


Looking forward to Battleground!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ZZ vs Bray Wyatt is gonna kill it one day, I don't know if kill it in a great way or fucking horrible way, but I hope to see it.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cesaro put on a clinic..a ridiculous performance that made everyone look paltry and ordinary..he was the most fluent, the most crisp, and he was beasting on Rusev at the end. This guy doesn't deserve to be champion over pieces of shit like Sheamus, Cena, and Orton? Get the fuck out of here with that trash! He gets 20 minute matches like they do for once and WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW? He ends up having 3 of the best performances in the last 5 years in general.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Incredible performance by Cesaro again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watching Raw is so much better when I just watch it in spurts. Skip the first hour or so, flip off whenever it drags, and then pay attention to the stuff I want to see. Works much better that way. 

There were three major parts of the show worth talking about: 

- The Divas segment was incredible and Charlotte, Becky, & Sasha all came off like instant stars. Hopefully WWE lives up to the promise of this segment and the NXT gals get integrated in a way that is meaningful. I hope they let them at least finish up on NXT first before going because Charlotte & Sasha were involved in angles over there. Charlotte was feuding with Dana and Sasha is, you know, the champ. I would hate for NXT to be left completely high and dry. 

- The US Title stuff yielded some pretty good action and an evolving story over the course of two matches. That was fine although I rolled my eyes when Owens left because I just knew he was going to cause the US Title match to end in a DQ, which he did. Cesaro needs to actually win some matches though. I mean he can all the 30 minute matches in the world, but if he's not winning, then he isn't going to advance. 

- The Seth/Lesnar segment to close was great, especially with Brock being smarter than the average bear and more vicious too and Seth being a complete dick. Nice closer to end the show with.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Main event segment, the triple threat and the divas segments were all awesome and made this actually a good Raw.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Best Raw in Ages imo.

Opening Segment was just usual run of the mill. 

The divas was awesome finally someone to end the Bella Reign of Terror fuck pairing That GOAT Sasha with that Trash Naomi and Tamina tho  still the three submission hold was ace.

the Triple Threat was awesome. Rusev looked amazing and better than ever and Cesaro is killing it he just needs a win.

The final segmwent was good Seth being a douche and he cut a super promo at the end best I have seen and thank god no Kane at Battleground.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The legend Kane kicked brock lesnar's ass once again and destroyed him


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Are we supposed to feel sorry Kane got his ass kicked by Lesnar then got verbally merked by Rollins

:booklel


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Opening promo was too long but at least heyman is gold on the mic.
Seth is pretty decent as well.Brock is super over.

The big Shit, Randy Boring and the goldberg wannabe are so shit they made sheamus seem super talented.Man that was a horrible match.

Typical pre ppv shenanigans from Bray Watt and Reigns.

The divas stuff was decent, becky getting the biggest pop from the crowd and sasha getting the quietest of the 3., then sticking her with naomi and tamina is hardly helping.

Mark Henry teaming with Prime time players was because he was the obvious choice to make up the black 6 man tag, and as expected it was typical filler rubbish.
R-truth versus Barrett for the #48th time, although I like R-truth.

Rusev who is bulgarian then russian is now bulgarian again, thankfully owens stopped his dreay match with cena., as did cesaro.
Cena ran like a chicken shit and scarpered out of the ring.

Rusev and cesaro was great, but rusev and cena had the usual predictable finish with the crowd spending the whole match watching the ramp.

I might be in the minority but I like stardust.
Good ending if a little predictable as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> I almost feel like it should be some guy they sign because I reLly can't think of an NXT talent that can interfere and help him against Brock unless Owens is technically still an NXT talent, he's the most credible guy from NXT.
> 
> It's like people just started watching wrestling, like Seth is playing a character we've never seen before. People no sell a great promo because he ran away from the Beast Brock Lesnar and run away when he doesn't have the number's advantage :drake1 You're right that the German he received was just an appetizer, they've made it clear that he hasn't been given an F5 yet; it's all been suplexes. They want you to tune in and actually see Seth get an F5 as well as a dozen or so Germans.
> 
> ...



Hey man, from another post I made last night after Raw, I think they have two options:



> Two options:
> 
> 1) Rollins brings it to Brock in a BIG way and fights him hard, but loses in a closely contested match. At the end of the match, he gets cheered for a hard fought loss, kind of like he did at the end of the Royal Rumble triple threat this year. This starts his transition to a face turn.
> 
> ...



Which way they go, I really don't know. This is the first time in awhile where something unpredictable in ANY WWE storyline is actually going to take place. So, I could see either option happening. I'd be happy with, either, as well. At least if he does lose the title, he is losing it to the most legit guy that they have. No shame in losing to Brock. But having said that, I still think something is going to happen that is going to have Rollins retain, I think.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Best RAW in months, pretty clear that the low ratings from the last few weeks kicked them in their asses.

My wife nearly jumped out of her seat during the end of the NXT Divas segment. Usually she's much more passive or ignores RAW altogether. It's a step in the right direction, hopefully there is a consistent follow through.

Ambrose basically on the bench this week, I won't grumble like a lot of fans. Reigns had more or less the same role last month. Swapping out wrestlers each week adds to the variety, not to mention limiting injuries.

Cesaro and Rusev stealing the damn show, good for them, about time too. 

Loved the Stardust promo and his reference to "the view never changes"


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Which way they go, I really don't know. This is the first time in awhile where something unpredictable in ANY WWE storyline is actually going to take place. So, I could see either option happening. I'd be happy with, either, as well. At least if he does lose the title, he is losing it to the most legit guy that they have. No shame in losing to Brock. But having said that, I still think something is going to happen that is going to have Rollins retain, I think.



Could they go the HBK/Taker HIAC route? Rollins gets some offense in but Brock basically murders him but Seth pulls out the win in the last moment due to someone debuting? No idea who it could be though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raylan Givens said:


> Could they go the HBK/Taker HIAC route? Rollins gets some offense in but Brock basically murders him but Seth pulls out the win in the last moment due to someone debuting? No idea who it could be though.


Definitely a possibility. I mean, they've been booking this entire storyline very similarly to that HBK/Taker storyline as it is with Rollins getting the better of Brock when his friends are around. Same with HBK only getting the better of Taker when HHH/Chyna/Rude were around. And anytime Taker was about to get the better of HBK, HBK would find a way to slip through Taker's fingers and run away. The same exact thing has been happening here with this Rollins/Brock storyline. So yeah, I could definitely see this match playing out quite similarly to the HBK/Taker HIAC match booking wise. If this match is half as good as the HBK/Taker HIAC match (my favorite match of all time), we are all in for a hell of a match. Hopefully, WWE is smart enough to book it like that.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the 1st raw I've watched start to finish in ages. Obviously I still fast forwarded quite a few parts but enjoyed:
All things Seth and Lesnar
Divas segment
Main event

Cesaro is a god damn beast! Dammit!!! Fuck it he's GOD!!!!
The Reigns/Wyatt segment was awful


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus! I can already feel my heart stopping.


*fapping noises*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, what a great Raw, I HOPE the ratings go up and WWE realizes this is the way to go, good wrestling, solid angles, smart promos...It had it all, one of the best shows in ages.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Definitely a possibility. I mean, they've been booking this entire storyline very similarly to that HBK/Taker storyline as it is with Rollins getting the better of Brock when his friends are around. Same with HBK only getting the better of Taker when HHH/Chyna/Rude were around. And anytime Taker was about to get the better of HBK, HBK would find a way to slip through Taker's fingers and run away. The same exact thing has been happening here with this Rollins/Brock storyline. So yeah, I could definitely see this match playing out quite similarly to the HBK/Taker HIAC match booking wise. If this match is half as good as the HBK/Taker HIAC match (my favorite match of all time), we are all in for a hell of a match. Hopefully, WWE is smart enough to book it like that.


I really like that idea of Seth/Brock being booked similarly to HBK/Taker, I can just see Seth grasping onto the ropes/ring-post for his life, like HBK was on the Cell in 1997.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

After the last two RAWS which frankly were saved by the Cena/Cesaro matches this was a much better episode throughout.

The Brock/Seth stuff was all entertaining. Heyman yes a similar thing he always does but he has such a way with words that I have to listen even if content wise its the same stuff again. 

The Intercontinental title scene in stark contrast to the US title scene just does not interest at all currently. I like Ryback but his title defense is not one at Battleground I'll be excited to see. 

The Diva segment was great just to see the NXT women out there and making a big deal of them even if I did think it felt incredibly random how they put the teams together. 

I'm going to give them a chance with it as they do appear to at least be trying to inject some much needed interest into the Diva's Division. Not particularly sold on the idea of Sasha sharing screen time with Tamina and Naomi. Naomi I can see shouting over Sasha a lot in the segments which will genuinely annoy me. Don't f**k up Sasha Banks WWE or else as Triple H once said "me and my friend Mark will complain about it online" :lol

Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt... this feud started in promising fashion but its struggled in recent weeks to maintain my interest. The brawl started well but ended terribly and "Best Friend Ever in the history of the world to Reigns" Dean Ambrose stands there and does nothing. Ok then...

Skipped everything after that and then... the US title stuff. Loved everything about it from the pre match, the Triple Threat, Cesaro wrestling like his life depended on it etc and then Owens standing tall after all of it.

Only thing I liked about Stardust Vs Neville was the comic book inspired match up screen. 

Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar contract signing as they always do descended into chaos. My particular highlight was Seth Rollin's promo right at the end and his kick on Kane. Just fantastic, this was more like it for what a arrogant/coward heel should be doing, not just running away all the time.

Intrigued by what they intend to do at Battleground with the US title and WWE titles plus the Diva's as well.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good:
- The NXT wenches make their first appearance and make their mark. Kinda spoiled by the appearance of a certain somebody but even though I thought they were introduced in the wrong fashion, this was perhaps the first Divas segment I've cared about in _years_. It's like a miracle.
- Rusev, Cesaro and Owens. The first two in particular. Cesaro gets his marks going apeshit every week but Rusev earned the plaudits overall here. He was the iron man.
- Rollins/Lesnar. It's not exactly edge-of-the-seat stuff, but we're seeing more fire from Rollins every week. His end promo reminded me of Flair without the histrionics.

Bad: 
- The Wyatt/Reigns feud is being single handedly destroyed by creative. Just appalling how little it's progressed in the past few weeks. Ambrose is once again doing nothing.
- Stephanie McMahon. 'A rare appearance' indeed. Your character is back and forth like a pendulum, please just fuck off with the rest of your family.
- John Cena's commentary. Fucking HELL this was excruciating. 'You're seeing the future' 'This is the future' 'These young guys are making a name for themselves' in his stupid fucking David Attenborough-voice. He was so bad I enjoyed hearing Michael Cunting Cole instead of him.
- Barrett/Truth 'rivalry'...must be a joke.

The rest:
- Couldn't give two fucks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Raylan Givens said:


> Could they go the HBK/Taker HIAC route? Rollins gets some offense in but Brock basically murders him but Seth pulls out the win in the last moment due to someone debuting? No idea who it could be though.












*GET EM CORBIN :jericho4*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Did anyone notice Kane putting his leg up on the steps? It looked so fake and he should know better after 20 years in the biz. Here's my leg on the steps go ahead and hit me Lesnar like wtf. 

The divas debuting gave me chills. Too bad I went on here before I watched raw wasnt expecting anything major to happend. Surprised by how much Charlotte outpopped Sasha. Hell even Becky outpopped Sasha. Atlanta Ga is one of Ric Flairs old stomping grounds so maybe that had something to do with it. Wouldve been better debuting them in Chicago but still fucking epic. 

The triple threat #1 contenders match was very enjoyable and Cody as Stardust was fucking horrible. He shouldve came out in the us open challenge cutting a promo as stardust not cut some freaky stardust promo and face Neville 

The divas division is the best part of raw right now which is surprising. 99% sure they mess it up but god I hope not.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's Yersel! said:


> I really like that idea of Seth/Brock being booked similarly to HBK/Taker, I can just see Seth grasping onto the ropes/ring-post for his life, like HBK was on the Cell in 1997.


As long as the match doesn't turn into a glorified squash match like most of Brock's recent matches. I know if he gets squashed there'll probably be a ton of posters who wanna respect him though :lol

That end promo is damn good, only thing that could've made it better is a more severe attack on Kane. Loved how he made he went after Kane for his brilliant plan, the crowd ate it up and just hated Seth and probably actually felt sympathy for Kane which sets up one last great face run in the future.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> As long as the match doesn't turn into a glorified squash match like most of Brock's recent matches. I know if he gets squashed there'll probably be a ton of posters who wanna respect him though :lol
> 
> That end promo is damn good, only thing that could've made it better is a more severe attack on Kane. Loved how he made he went after Kane for his brilliant plan, the crowd ate it up and just hated Seth and probably actually felt sympathy for Kane which sets up one last great face run in the future.


Oh I completely agree. I've said since the day after WrestleMania that I want a competitive Rollins/Lesnar match where Rollins completely steals the show, it's more likely he'll get the HBK inside HIAC-esque battering.
I was expecting at least a Pedigree onto the steel steps to Kane as well so I'll agree with that too that it wasn't as severe as it could've been.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Biggest pops attending the show:
1) Cena
2) Orton
3) Charlotte 
4) Lesnar

Personally I was disappointed with the triple threat to wrestle Cena and the ensuing match. I honestly bought my ticket to be part of the US Open Challenge and just wanted a 1v1 match vs Cena. Rusev was announced and easily he's had the worst matches with Cena in 2015 so I was just really bummed. Cesaro was spectacular but was put in an awkward position as a babyface with two guys still trying to earn their heel heat. And holy smokes the place roared when Cesaro slapped on the cross face and sharpshooter. Rusev winning was the wrong decision.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

OK re: the NXT divas debuts. I'm happy they've finally done something as the Bellas beating Paige every week was dumb but they've messed up badly IMO. As I said in the other thread, its all gotten confusing and complicated and they've forgotten that the basic feud was s'posed to be Paige vs the Bellas and, instead of just getting some team mates for Paige they've turned it in to a NXT invasion but with 3 'teams', gotten Stephanie involved for no reason at all and ignored Paige in the process by having all 3 NXT women be the ones beating the Bellas (even though not on the same team) when it should have been her.

Guess we are heading for some weird 3 team, 9 diva thing at Battleground.

Also -- It should have been Bayley and Emma on Team Paige.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Personally I was disappointed with the triple threat to wrestle Cena and the ensuing match. I honestly bought my ticket to be part of the US Open Challenge and just wanted a 1v1 match vs Cena. Rusev was announced and easily he's had the worst matches with Cena in 2015 so I was just really bummed. Cesaro was spectacular but was put in an awkward position as a babyface with two guys still trying to earn their heel heat. And holy smokes the place roared when Cesaro slapped on the cross face and sharpshooter. Rusev winning was the wrong decision.


I think their match at Fastlane was great, and the other three had different problems (not enough time at WM, stupid stip at ER and stupid spots at PB). I actually think they have very good chemistry.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally caught up with Raw. What a show.

Shame the ratings were so low, I hope this week created enough buzz that the following weeks see a spike. Everything's starting to come together nicely. All the Rollins/Lesnar stuff was top notch, the Kane stuff at the end felt unnecessarily tacked on (Seth going off at him, not the Lesnar bit), but I guess they're setting up Seth vs. Kane to fill the post-Summerslam void.

I don't know which I loved more, the NXT women's debut or the Cesaro vs. Owens vs. Rusev match. Given that just about all the participants involved are basically NXT alumni- even Cesaro was like an honorary NXT roster member- safe to say NXT>Raw by a mile. The triple threat was crazily hard hitting, and Cesaro's strength continues to wow me. And the ladies stepped onto the Raw stage without the slightest sign of jitters from what I could tell.

The only bit that wasn't too great was Stardust vs. Neville, only because of the mixed up presentation. He's either Cody Rhodes, grieving son of Dusty, or Stardust, the celestial weirdo that denies the existence of Cody. They tried to do it both ways and it was just weird. I personally like that he's retained the Stardust character though, Cody shouldn't get a Chavo/Rey style sympathy push. They've tried for years with Cody, but I think Stardust has legs.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

Rusev,owens and Cesaro, wow what a great match.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Dat triple threat match tho.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Finally caught up with this week's RAW. Of course I enjoyed all the segments people are talking about which are debuts of Charlotte, Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks. Since I don't watch NXT I have no opinion of them but have heard great reviews about them. So hope they help spark up this Divas division. Of course I enjoyed the triple threat match with Cesaro looking amazing again. Rusev looked tired when he had to face Cena though but he had a great showing too. Glad we got a Stardust sighting too although I'm waiting for him to end the gimmick. And yeah, I enjoyed the contract signing. Lesnar gets to do more damage and poor Kane had to be the sacrificial goat this time. I am intrigued to see how Seth Rollins will overcome Lesnar on Sunday. Enjoyable RAW this week.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Finally caught up with Raw. What a show.
> 
> Shame the ratings were so low, I hope this week created enough buzz that the following weeks see a spike.


Shame? No. The reason is because people have become fed up with the trash they've been fed. Whether this particular show was good or not, the ratings are a direct result of the constant week after week shit Raws. No shame about it, it may actually force Vince to start producing a better show each week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why is Stardust still a heel?


----------

